# Eterna Club (owners)



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi all fans of Eterna,

this is a new thread for sharing all pictures and informations for Eterna watches 

Mine : Kontiki 1973 limited Edition


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

*KonTiki Date

*

*KonTiki 4 Hands

*


----------



## DonQuixote (May 13, 2014)

Nice thread; I had the KonTiki Date for a while and it really does look much better in person than on screen!


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Sure, I'll play.

I currently have three Eternas. The Super Kontiki 1973 LE, a 1st Gen. Madison, and a Vaughan Big Date.


----------



## dojoca (Jan 31, 2008)

Eterna...count me in;


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Love my Eterna Vaughan Big Date!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Was just taking pictures to sell this one. Looks so good, though.


----------



## napplegate (Jan 11, 2015)

is that an aston martin you're driving?


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

I love my Eterna Pulsometer 1942 LE


----------



## trgolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello Eterna fans. I am in search of this watch. Does anyone have this watch and willing to sell or know where one can be found?


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P7162409 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

I have another Eterna incoming.


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

I'll be a member within days, received shipping confirmation. Can't wait!!


----------



## alx007 (Jan 28, 2013)

For those who want to enter the club, this is an insane black friday deal. Never seen an Eterna going for so low: Eterna 1935 Mens Watch Model: 8492.41.44.1261


----------



## BostonWatcher (Jun 28, 2012)

Henry Krinkle said:


> P7162409 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> I have another Eterna incoming.


One of my favorite Eterna watches there, Henry! What is incoming? Did you score on one of those crazy WOW or Gemnation deals?



bronzy77 said:


> I'll be a member within days, received shipping confirmation. Can't wait!!
> 
> View attachment 6160938


I got the same one, Bronzy! Should be here next week.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

bronzy77 said:


> I'll be a member within days, received shipping confirmation. Can't wait!!
> 
> View attachment 6160938


Me too!! A WoW spectacular at $489.99 shipped.










Missed out on the same deal for the bracelet version, but not disappointed at all.

in the Immortal words of Carly Simon "ANTICIPATION!"


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

I'll be joining in a bit; got one of the WoW Madison Spherodrive like *mpalmer*'s. "Spherodrive" sounds so *****in' that I could not resist.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

wschofield3 said:


> One of my favorite Eterna watches there, Henry! What is incoming? Did you score on one of those crazy WOW or Gemnation deals?


Thanks Walter. That iteration of the Soleure s really beautiful. I got that one on a killer twelve days of Christmas deal from Ashford. 80% off.

I have a KonTiki incoming. Not the black and orange. Not exactly a Gemnation deal. I told Larry I refused to look at the KonTikis which lead to someone offering me one with one nights wear for ... a significant amount less than the Gemnation deal. I really had no intention of buying yet another watch this year, but the deal was too good and I have had a really good year selling paintings, so I couldn't pass it up.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I used to have a Kontiki Four Hands but sold it. Now I have a Kontiki Date coming in!


----------



## imaCoolRobot (Jan 1, 2014)

Can any watch with an ETA movement count too?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I joined about a month ago....only photo I have at the moment, taken for a size comparison. I thought the deal was insane, $399?


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

Excellent thread. I currently own an air force chronograph that has served me well, though it's strap has been through the wringer. 

Had an issue soon thereafter with very stiff chronograph pushers that had to be fixed at a Longines AD as there was not an Eterna one for 600 miles. 

Nonetheless Eterna make some wonderful pieces that are great value for money, very underrated tbh and I would not mind a new KonTiki chronograph.


----------



## Churlish (Oct 9, 2013)

My Eterna Madison:


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

KonTiki on distressed blue Bomber Jacket strap from strappedfortime.com





































Came with the OEM blue rubber Eterna strap. Did not see how to adjust it, so I installed the leather.


----------



## That Impression (Jan 14, 2015)

I recently purchased a Eterna Kontiki, however, when the crown is unscrewed the stem and crown are quite loose or "wobbly". Is this normal on these models? It would be very helpful if some owners of these models could fill me in. It is a reference 1220.41.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

That Impression said:


> I recently purchased a Eterna Kontiki, however, when the crown is unscrewed the stem and crown are quite loose or "wobbly". Is this normal on these models? It would be very helpful if some owners of these models could fill me in. It is a reference 1220.41.


The same model 1220.41 pictured above has a firm stem and crown, so I don't believe a loose, wobbly one is normal.


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

LE 1973 Super Kontiki for me.

Just love the fact that it is different to my other watches!!

Variety is the spice of ones watch box )


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

A lot of nice watches guys ;-)

I was sure that a brand as Eterna could have a nice topic on this great forum

More of my 1973 :
































I've also had in the past a beautiful Date white :









Those watches have basic movement (both with ETA for 73 and Sellita for the date) but very high quality for case / strap

The baddest point is the luminova with this brand


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

vintage76 said:


> Those watches have *basic* movement (both with ETA for 73 and Sellita for the date) but very high quality for case / strap


Not so basic. According to what I've read the 1973 LE has a chronometer grade movement that's COSC certified. That's the top of the pyramid.


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

BrentYYC said:


> Not so basic. According to what I've read the 1973 LE has a chronometer grade movement that's COSC certified. That's the top of the pyramid.


I think my airforce has a top grade 7750, at least that's what I heard. I have never opened it up to check. Eterna also has their own in-house of r those that care. Just look at the Madison posted earlier. The spero o drive they develop is on my want list.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

bjjkk said:


> Eterna also has their own in-house of r those that care. Just look at the Madison posted earlier. The spero o drive they develop is on my want list.


Yup. I have a Madison and the movement is gorgeous. I love looking at it through the massive, picture window display back.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

The 1973 is not COSC, it's a good version of ETA 2824, that's all. Mine has various + 8s / day so not so far of the tolerate mistake for COSC

The in house caliber is really cool but not the same price even if chronograph versions are so nice ! 
Adventure


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

vintage76 said:


> The 1973 is not COSC, it's a good version of ETA 2824, that's all. Mine has various + 8s / day so not so far of the tolerate mistake for COSC


I've seen it mentioned in several industry reviews (like the one I posted above) that it's a COSC, chronometer grade movement _("MOVEMENT A self-winding mechanical movement providing 38 hours power reserve; C.O.S.C certified with a decorated rotor")_, although I've never had mine open to try to verify the claim. Mine runs at +1 s/d.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

I've joined the club!

My first Eterna, which I bought pretty much on impulse from Ashford when I saw the price that was too good to pass up. For a thousand bucks I thought this Soleure has alot of complications. Day, date, month, moonphase, 24 hr time, and a monopusher chronograph! I really like how the indices and chapter ring are mirrored, to give it alot more sparkle when it catches the light. This is my first Eterna, and after seeing this one, I don't think it will be my last! Now if only Ashford would carry Kontikis...


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

PC120452 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PC051795 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

PC051794 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Jazzmaster (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks to Henry Krinkle's inspired photos, I, too, have recently joined the Club...;-)


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I was going through some picture folders on my hard drive and came across this one, so I _had _to post it.

Everyone knows what the watch is, but who recognizes where the photo was taken? HINT: If you've seen the movie Bottle Shock (starring Chris Pine, Freddie Rodriguez, Bill Pullman, Alan Rickman, Rachael Taylor and Dennis Farina) then you might recognize the location b-) (Answer below)









The movie is a dramatized account of the true story of the 1976 'Judgement of Paris', a historically significant blind tasting of top California wines against some of the great French wines. California won both the red and white categories and put California wines on the world map (they won again in a duplicate tasting years later).

In the movie Chris Pine (Bo Barrett), Freddie Rodriguez (Gustavo Brambila), and Rachael Taylor (Sam) frequent Jo's Bar in Calistoga (Napa valley). In reality the bar is the Saloon at Jack London Lodge, in Glen Ellen, Sonoma.

Needless to say, I love wine and I love the Napa and Sonoma area (I grew up 10 minutes south of Sonoma), and every year I go back with my wife and rent a private villa in the middle of a vineyard just outside Calistoga, to relax and get away from the world.... and drink a LOT of great wine. A few months ago I had the pleasure of meeting Gustavo Brambila (played by Freddie Rodriguez in the movie) and had a barrel tasting with him... great guy, and very passionate about his wine (which is fantastic, by the way, but not available for purchase through retail channels. His Pinot Noir and Cab Sauv are among the best I've ever tasted).

Here's the trailer from the movie, if anyone's interested in looking it up. Calistoga is a wonderful little town that hasn't changed a whole lot since the seventies when the movie was set. It's located away from the tourist crowds and the people are lovely... it's well worth a visit.

_"Wine is sunlight held together by water."_ - Galileo Galilie


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great thread! Sorry I didn't see it earlier. Here's my Madison. This is one of my favorite watches I own. There's just something very special about it. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Missed out twice on the Kontiki Date. Cancelled orders by World of Watches and then Bluefly.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I think this topic has been discussed before but doesn't it seem that Eterna should have it's own specific brand thread? There must be enough Eterna owners in Europe, Asia and the US to merit this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TK-421 (Mar 11, 2010)

Is Cal 3030 Eterna's only movement? Did they base it off the 2892?


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

TK-421 said:


> Is Cal 3030 Eterna's only movement? Did they base it off the 2892?


No. They have a variety of in-house movements, and there are more on the way (but I'd have to look up the specifics because it's been awhile since I read articles about their newer designs, like the family of caliber 3800 and 3500 movements. They're quite innovative.


----------



## CRAWD (Nov 24, 2015)

I am an imposter here as I don't own an Eterna. My first "proper" watch was an Eterna 1948 chronometer with a black face. Stunning watch. We were burgled about 10 years ago and it was pretty much the only thing they took! Gutting.


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

Fingers crossed on joining this club soon. I pulled the trigger on a deal at WoW for a Kontiki Chronograph... hope it wasn't too good to be true! I have admired the Eterna brand (and story of Thor Heyerdahl's Kontiki) for years and this deal pushed me over the edge.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Picked up a new Lonestar alligator strap!


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Not sure how I feel about it, but the Madison 8-day is going for $2k in many places. Makes me a little conflicted, as I thought I had the great drop with a $1400 Spherodrive.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Finally joined the Eterna Club


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MediumRB said:


> Not sure how I feel about it, but the Madison 8-day is going for $2k in many places. Makes me a little conflicted, as I thought I had the great drop with a $1400 Spherodrive.


Wow! That's crazy! If I hadn't already made some recent purchases I would be all over this.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

And now I can say that I am officially in the club. Although the Madison 8-Days is going for not too much more than this one now, I much prefer the "plain" Madison Spherodrive dial design and case size to the 8-Day's. Been wearing it all day and find it really comfortable and attractive. The lustre of the dial and the detail of the indices is quite nice. The croc-strap and deployant work well, too:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MediumRB said:


> And now I can say that I am officially in the club. Although the Madison 8-Days is going for not too much more than this one now, I much prefer the "plain" Madison Spherodrive dial design and case size to the 8-Day's. Been wearing it all day and find it really comfortable and attractive. The lustre of the dial and the detail of the indices is quite nice. The croc-strap and deployant work well, too:
> View attachment 6646482


Awesome! Congrats on your beautiful new Madison! I wore mine today too. It's hard not to stare at it. Isn't it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

Really think Eterna have got it wrong with the new Kontiki Date. Not keen at all


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

garf666 said:


> Really think Eterna have got it wrong with the new Kontiki Date. Not keen at all
> 
> View attachment 6649426


 That is not bad at all. A touch of red on the dial printing would tie it together with the seconds hand. Nice proportions and bracelet.
It would be really cool if the date numbers were horizontal, but still at the at the 4:30 position on the dial.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I thought the tiny triangle dials were the old model.


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I thought the tiny triangle dials were the old model.


Nope, they are more recent than the deal kontikis most of you have (and I had to order one at almost double price as the blue on bracelet looks soo good to me)


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

Kontiki quartz 80's


----------



## willzy (Oct 2, 2015)

Oh yeah, my one and only vintage is also an Eterna. Isn't it gorgeous?


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

Now I can say I have joined... truly impressed with the quality!


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

willzy said:


> Oh yeah, my one and only vintage is also an Eterna. Isn't it gorgeous?
> 
> View attachment 6657202


Really interesting this one, i didn't know they've made a high beat !


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

My 1973, always happy with this diver !


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

May I join the club?


----------



## Ray916MN (Feb 11, 2006)

The originals and a 60s dress version










High frequency (Fast Beat)










Dive, dive, dive










Sorry I suck a photography.....


----------



## Chris Stark (Sep 21, 2015)

I have an old Eterna Eterna-Matic Centenaire with a concealed crown from 1956, the 100th year of the founding of Eterna. The Centenaire was so popular that they kept making it into the 60's!

(Unable to post a photo for some reason)


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Haf said:


> May I join the club?


WOW this is so beautiful that it would distract me constantly.


----------



## shameless (May 19, 2012)

Ray916MN said:


> The originals and a 60s dress version
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes perhaps at photography -but great collection buddy - they are all great but those 'originals' are special


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Loving my black date! The finishing is fantastic on these


----------



## Haf (Aug 9, 2009)

blowfish89 said:


> WOW this is so beautiful that it would distract me constantly.


Haha, right on, especially since only this week I received my watch.


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Did they every make a black dial of the Eterna Kontiki Four Hands? I read around that they made a 40mm white/creme dial (ref. 1592.41.12.1148). I'm surprised they wouldn't make it in the classic black dial. I've read conflicting sites that the ref. 1592.41.41.0217 is either 40 or 42mm (from the Eterna site it's likely 42mm). It's a shame really.


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Did they ever make a black dial of the Eterna Kontiki Four Hands in a 40mm case? I read around that they made a 40mm white/creme dial (ref. 1592.41.12.1148). I'm surprised they wouldn't make it in the classic black dial. I've read conflicting sites that the ref. 1592.41.41.0217 is either 40 or 42mm (from the Eterna site it's likely 42mm). It's a shame really.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

Sticks83 said:


> Did they every make a black dial of the Eterna Kontiki Four Hands? I read around that they made a 40mm white/creme dial (ref. 1592.41.12.1148). I'm surprised they wouldn't make it in the classic black dial. I've read conflicting sites that the ref. 1592.41.41.0217 is either 40 or 42mm (from the Eterna site it's likely 42mm). It's a shame really.


Huh ? Here is mine - 
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Update on my Madison Spherodrive accuracy: +1 sec/day over two weeks of observation. Quite impressed.


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

bronzy77 said:


> I'll be a member within days, received shipping confirmation. Can't wait!!
> 
> View attachment 6160938


I have had this exact watch since it was released and its simply super duper awesome.


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

blowfish89 said:


> Huh ? Here is mine -
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/new-arrival-eterna-kontiki-four-hands-2024585.html


Sorry for the confusion. I meant if Eterna ever made a 40mm black dial version of the Kontiki Four Hands. I saw your post a while back. Beautiful timepiece. I just wish they made a 40mm version as well.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ray916MN said:


> Dive, dive, dive
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the most complete collection i have ever seen about Eterna Diver watch !

Good job lucky guy °-°


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

i'm still in love with the special hands !


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

vintage76 said:


> View attachment 6942585
> 
> 
> i'm still in love with the special hands !


I've been wearing my Super Kontiki '73 for the past five days and tracking it's accuracy with my Watch Tracker app. In five days it has gained a total of 0.2 seconds... astounding!


----------



## p_mcgee (Oct 2, 2010)

The Eterna Vaughan is so awesome looking, how come you never see them up for sale?


----------



## Andres Restrepo (Sep 27, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Andres Restrepo (Sep 27, 2006)

Count me in


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Does anyone know what movement is inside the Eterna ETERNA-1942-41-64-1177 Men's Pulsometer 1942 ?

Eterna leaves that blank on the product page, is it another Valjoux 7750 or an in house specialty? Solid case back, can't see it.


----------



## Crumpsa (Oct 30, 2014)

According to a review on thewatchobserver.co.uk it's a ETA 2894-2 inside the Pulsometer 1942.


----------



## Northernman (Oct 19, 2011)

Just discovering this lovely thread. 
I must admit being a sucker for Eterna.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

^Awesome collection!


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Northernman said:


> Just discovering this lovely thread.
> I must admit being a sucker for Eterna.


Wow!!! That's not just a collection, that's an Eterna museum.

"We're not worthy!"


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Does anyone know what movement is inside the Eterna ETERNA-1942-41-64-1177 Men's Pulsometer 1942 ?
> 
> Eterna leaves that blank on the product page, is it another Valjoux 7750 or an in house specialty? Solid case back, can't see it.
> 
> View attachment 6956194


It's an ETA 2894 with Dupraz module. It cuts down on the thickness considerably. I think it's a fantastic timepiece.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

The Kontiki Black LE i've had there's few weeks ago at home

Really nice but as usual, the luminova was too poor. I'm really surprised that Eterna didn't success to have a lumshot as Seiko for the SKX ...


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

In loving memory of my Kontiki Date ... I think that i will re-buy this one  For non Eterna community, this watch is amazing by the quality of her straps (steel or rubber), the saphir glass and work on dial


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

A recent convert reporting in. Initially I was a bit wary of the 42mm dial size but this wears a lot better than my previous 40mm watches due to the relatively compact 47mm lug to lug size. I simply love the bracelet, but can't wait to try it on a mesh as well.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Northernman said:


> Just discovering this lovely thread.
> I must admit being a sucker for Eterna.
> 
> View attachment 6957530


Welcome Northernman ! Lovely collection, this one is very nice


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

My 73 LE on special rubber, i love this camo combo


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore my Madison most of the weekend.




 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bronzy77 (Mar 3, 2014)

New addition. Scored from recent Gemnation sale. The white face is actually off white, sort of an antique white. The triangles are a pure white. Lume is green. The indices and hands present as very, very dark blue or black straight on. When caught at certain angles they are blue. My black/orange got a new custom lizard strap.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

Sporting my Madison Spherodrive today:


----------



## Northernman (Oct 19, 2011)

vintage76 said:


> Welcome Northernman ! Lovely collection, this one is very nice


Thanks! 
The Eterna DiaStar by RADO is a very funky design. The Tungsten-Carbide case is very special.
Not too many around.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Holliday on ice !


----------



## WorthTheWrist (Jan 1, 2015)

Please fit me for my membership jacket.


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Just got my club card.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm in the club...yey!


----------



## kakefe (Feb 16, 2014)

qcjulle said:


> A recent convert reporting in. Initially I was a bit wary of the 42mm dial size but this wears a lot better than my previous 40mm watches due to the relatively compact 47mm lug to lug size. I simply love the bracelet, but can't wait to try it on a mesh as well.
> 
> View attachment 7045873


i m looking for 42mm black dial - light green version for a long time.. perfect size for my wrist.. congrats..

Sent from my Mobile


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm not a club joiner at all but since I discovered Eterna a few days ago while browsing the sales forum and excavating Google for info on their line of watches, I am definitely making an exception! The Kontiki is basically "me" if I were a watch (I'm not sure my lume is as good....). I am officially in the market for an Eterna. I'll join the club as soon as I have photos of my new watch.

BTW, does the luminescence last throughout the night or is it just bright for a few hours?


----------



## cnorth (Jul 18, 2013)

eterna madison 8 days, and eterna soleure moonphase.


----------



## cnorth (Jul 18, 2013)

all vintage collection, I love it.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

My favourite version of Kontiki Date !


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Also really fun on rubber :


----------



## The_Tux (Feb 25, 2016)

Hi all, i have just joined the Eterna club with this one from 1943

View attachment 7205346


Just waiting for it to be delivered


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

Vintage76:
That Eterna KonTiki on the mesh bracelet simply sizzles!!!!
Such a great looking watch.
This is X Traindriver and I approve of this comment. Lol

X traindriver Art


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

vintage76 said:


> My favourite version of Kontiki Date !
> 
> View attachment 7134954


It's my favorite too. That's why I just bought one and I'm super happy with it. 
10 days ago I had not ever seen nor heard of a Kon Tiki. Once I read up on them and informed myself a bit, I set out to find a new-in-box version and ended up with the white dial, blued hands on bracelet. Just what I was looking for. The price was so ridiculously low compared to any other price, that I was sure I would end up with a fake but upon close inspection, it seems that it's the real deal.

I find that you can put just about any strap on this version and it's a winner. A white dialed, easy to read watch with decent lume, a screw down crown, 200 meters of water resistance and a very versatile design that can fit into any occasion, is not easy to find and the Kon Tiki seems to be one of very few watches that delivers on all bases.

As I stated before...... If I were a watch, I would probably be the Eterna Kon Tiki.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

cnorth said:


> eterna madison 8 days, and eterna soleure moonphase.


Stout. That Madison is seriously tight.

People will read about that down the road and trip out on it.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

I'll like to play too!!
My "Grail" watch - Eterna Kontiki GMT...


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Inkahalo said:


> I'll like to play too!!
> My "Grail" watch - Eterna Kontiki GMT...


Is the GMT of the Rolex/Omega configuration, quickset hour hand while the 24 hour GMT hand keeps hometime? Or is it the ETA style that quicksets the GMT hand?


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

ETA style (2893-2 movement)

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi guys,

happy to hear you ! Nice last GMT, rare version ;D


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Inkahalo said:


> ETA style (2893-2 movement)
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Thank you for that information.

What about the Royal KonTiki Two Time Zones with the in house Calibre 39, is that the a same as the 2893-2 also?


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Recoil Rob said:


> Thank you for that information.
> 
> What about the Royal KonTiki Two Time Zones with the in house Calibre 39, is that the a same as the 2893-2 also?


I'm not familiar with that movement....maybe somebody else could shed some light...

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Inkahalo said:


> I'm not familiar with that movement....maybe somebody else could shed some light...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


It's state of the art and will be the base movement for many new Eternas in the future.

Movement Hands-On Series Episode 3: The Revolutionary Eterna Caliber 39 | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## riddlers (Sep 24, 2013)

Mine is a very old one and appears to be some variation of gold. It has some writing on the back. Here is the picture. Can't remember the name for this watch but would recognize it.


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

BrentYYC said:


> It's state of the art and will be the base movement for many new Eternas in the future.
> 
> Movement Hands-On Series Episode 3: The Revolutionary Eterna Caliber 39 | aBlogtoWatch


Thanks, nice!!
Worth to explore the possibility to buy a new Eterna GMT or Chronograph!!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

On isofrane : so comfortable !!!


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

napplegate said:


> is that an aston martin you're driving?


Sorry, so many weeks later i've seen your message

so yes, it was !


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

KonTiki1 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Appreciate the tribal style for the leather strap of this one !


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

vintage76 said:


> Appreciate the tribal style for the leather strap of this one !


It is one of several little historical touches on this edition. The dial texture is a topographical map of Raroia Atoll, the case back has the KonTiki raft engraved into it and the stitching on the strap replicates the rope pattern used to lash the logs together for the raft.


----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

just picked this up. comes with original BOR bracelet.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

KonTiki Date


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Henry Krinkle said:


> It is one of several little historical touches on this edition. The dial texture is a topographical map of Raroia Atoll, the case back has the KonTiki raft engraved into it and the stitching on the strap replicates the rope pattern used to lash the logs together for the raft.


this is supposed to be a 200m watch, is it a screw down crown?


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Recoil Rob said:


> this is supposed to be a 200m watch, is it a screw down crown?


Yes it is.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

Henry Krinkle said:


> Yes it is.


Very nice and on it's way to me now. The Watchery has a lot of Kontiki's on sale tonight, I got this one, which is on sale for $499.


----------



## TheHulaDance (Jun 15, 2007)

Want to share, there is a screamingly good deal on the bay from Watchery (not affiliated) for Kontiki Dates... I couldn't resist! This will take my Eterna count to 3 when it arrives.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Soooooo tempting but I'm in the process of buying a house so no new watches for me 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Oops. Duplicate. Sorry.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

My KonTiki, picked up today (thanks to KrisOK).


----------



## Kangwan (Jun 13, 2014)




----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

My blue one from the 2015 sales








On bomberjack


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

merl said:


> My blue one from the 2015 sales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The best combo for the blue dial !

For white the steel strap is the best but she's funny for summer or holiday on rubber too


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

ChiefWahoo said:


> KonTiki Date


So happy to see my previous watch :-!

I miss her so much ...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

vintage76 said:


> The best combo for the blue dial !
> 
> For white the steel strap is the best but she's funny for summer or holiday on rubber too


Thanks!
Well, the white/blue one on bracelet should be here in a few days so I can try some combinations.


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

vintage76 said:


> So happy to see my previous watch :-!
> 
> I miss her so much ...


Persuade the Chief and Buy it back then


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

merl said:


> My blue one from the 2015 sales


Which seller had the blue dial? Did you get it at Thanksgiving sale?


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Bluefly had the blue dial on sale last week


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

vintage76 said:


> So happy to see my previous watch :-!
> 
> I miss her so much ...


You can always buy it back from me for what you sold it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> You can always buy it back from me for what you sold it.


HaHaHaHa!!!

ROFL!!

(need another beer)


----------



## Grahamelawton (Aug 16, 2014)

merl said:


> My blue one from the 2015 sales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's a handsome watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

I hate that bomber jacket strap.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

TheHulaDance said:


> Want to share, there is a screamingly good deal on the bay from Watchery (not affiliated) for Kontiki Dates... I couldn't resist! This will take my Eterna count to 3 when it arrives.


Link? I don't see it on their website.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

blowfish89 said:


> I hate that bomber jacket strap.


Why is that?


----------



## blowfish89 (Apr 15, 2014)

merl said:


> Why is that?


Just felt cheap, and with the faux distressed pattern on the leather didn't do anything for me. I gave it away to someone else.


----------



## Okapi001 (Apr 9, 2013)

Henry Krinkle said:


> KonTiki1 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Fantastic photo (and watch). Here is mine.


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Okapi001 said:


> Fantastic photo (and watch). Here is mine.
> View attachment 7513490


I love this watch, the only thing that kills it for me is the 430 date window. I'm in the "must have a date function" camp, but I think this is the one watch that would have been better without it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Finally joined the club with this Kontiki date from the latest sale.


----------



## hal9e3 (May 31, 2014)

Does anyone know of any good sales going on for the KonTiki right now? I would love to pick up the white/blue one for 400-500ish.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

The good toolwatch b-)


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

One more before easter week end in France ;D


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

vintage76 said:


> One more before easter week end in France ;D


I love this model! Great pic too!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SonicBoom2 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks to Jomashop for finally giving me an excuse to join this club...

(really, guys? under $500 for this beauty? how was I expected to say no to that?)


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

i got the same watch coming today ! how do you like it ?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

I have some questions for anyone who may own a Tagaroa Chronograph (below), specifically the subdials.


Is the moonphase a true monthly moonphase or is it a day/night indicator? 
What is the 0-12 dial around the moonphase, elapsed hours? 
Is the 24hr subdial at 9 o'clock capable of being set independently for a second time zone or is it slaved to the main dial? 

thanks,

Rob


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> I have some questions for anyone who may own a Tagaroa Chronograph (below), specifically the subdials.
> 
> 
> Is the moonphase a true monthly moonphase or is it a day/night indicator?
> ...


Hi Rob, I don't own the watch (unfortunately!) but I can positively answer that

1. It is a true moonphase 
2. Yes, the 0-12 dial is elapsed hours for the chronograph.

As as far as the 24hr subdial, I can't be absolutely positive but I'm pretty sure it is a single time zone slaved to the main dial. Especially since the surrounding markers are colored yellow and black seemingly to indicate daylight and darkness.

EDIT: Found this page from another brand's (Ernst Benz) user manual for the 7751 that appears to confirm this.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Well happy to see more fans and owners ! Have a great easter week end guys with yours Eterna ;D


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Henry Krinkle said:


> KonTiki1 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Great photo Henry. So good in fact that this eBay seller is using it to resell one of his many Kontikis. (I knew it looked familiar!)

Eterna Kontiki Automatic Date with Alligator Strap MSRP $3200 10 Pics | eBay


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

here is mine very happy with it just wish it was 40 mm
View attachment 7579370


----------



## pandatime (Aug 29, 2015)

Recoil Rob said:


> I have some questions for anyone who may own a Tagaroa Chronograph (below), specifically the subdials.
> 
> 
> Is the moonphase a true monthly moonphase or is it a day/night indicator?
> ...


Got this same watch (white dial) thanks to Jomashop and the great people who post on that thread. Barry below is correct.

Where and how do I go about sourcing a Stainless Steel Bracelet or Mesh for this watch? I can't even find info on the lug size (20mm or 22mm). Thanks and greatly appreciate it if someone can point me in a general direction. Called AD but I'm sure the price would be outrageous.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

My 73 version in many years : vision of futur !


----------



## gabriel.bagnasco.5 (Feb 23, 2015)

merl said:


> My blue one from the 2015 sales
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty cool.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

gabriel.bagnasco.5 said:


> That's pretty cool.


Thanks m8


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Has anyone tried putting their kontiki date on milanese mesh?

I have the black dial white markers one and was thinking it might look good... was going to get the Staib 3.6mm thick one.

Thanks in advance if you have pics!


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

rkubosumi said:


> Has anyone tried putting their kontiki date on milanese mesh?
> 
> I have the black dial white markers one and was thinking it might look good... was going to get the Staib 3.6mm thick one.
> 
> Thanks in advance if you have pics!


I haven't seen it but I can only imagine it being a great combo.

I would try this Hadley-Roma first at 1/4 of the price. It's easier to adjust too.

Hadley-Roma MB3836 Mesh Straight End Stainless Steel


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

I was definitely eyeing that HR mesh but I read it uses 22mm end links and the actual mesh is only 20mm...I think that would probably bug me.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

rkubosumi said:


> I was definitely eyeing that HR mesh but I read it uses 22mm end links and the actual mesh is only 20mm...I think that would probably bug me.


Yes, a closer look at the photo and the Amazon description bears that out. That would drive me crazy too. Glad you noticed it.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Same player shoot again !


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

I loved the alligator strap but, as many before me have found, this blue bomber jacket strap looks like it was made for the watch.


----------



## pandatime (Aug 29, 2015)

First Eterna and VERY impressed with quality. Got it from Jomashop sale. Eterna Tangaroa Moonphase Chronograph. Looking to replace leather with mesh band.

Gorgeous dial and I'm a sucker for Triple Calendar







Display Case back ETA 7751







Very happy for the price I paid. Was contemplating the grey dial version due to white on white but have absolutely no problem telling time at a glance.


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

My white/gold on tribal leather came today, what a great watch, good combination of elegance and sportiness, perfect size and keeping +3-4spd on the desktop! My only regret is my strap doesn't have as much contrast with the threads as Hank Blancs, the leather is closer to the thread color, lighter than Hanks.

No matter, I usually keep the stock strap original put on a custom anyway...


----------



## Bahoomba (May 1, 2010)

Wow, noticing this thread for the first time.

My Eterna: A Soleure:

[URL=http://s779.photobucket.com/user/Bahoomba/media/E2_zpsmyugub83.jpg.html]


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

vintage76 said:


> My 73 version in many years : vision of futur !


I may be wrong, but is there anything wrong with the AR coating?


----------



## G550driver (Mar 10, 2013)

My Eterna-Matic 3003 given to me as a present 40 years ago. Then I was attracted by the elegant simplicity of the dial. Having become properly interested in watches very much more recently I find that uncluttered and uncomplicated dials still attract me the most.


----------



## Churlish (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## swissmade12406 (Feb 14, 2014)

Love both of mine and will pick up a Kontiki soon.


----------



## KlausD (Mar 11, 2015)

Does anyone own one of these?









If so I would be curious to know what you think of it. Can you see the spherodrive working from the window at 6?


----------



## jva59 (Jan 3, 2013)

What a beauty!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

KlausD said:


> Does anyone own one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I own the previous Madison (which I absolutely love) and I'm drawn to this model too. The price on The Watchery is $1099 right now! Very very very tempting indeed!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

KlausD said:


> Does anyone own one of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I have that one. You cannot see anything working through the Spherodrive "window." But it is a lovely watch and has been quite accurate. Got mine new for $1450 from World of Watches Black Friday sale.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Bluefly has the Sphereodrive version for $880 with coupon and the older one for $960. 








I like the simplicity of the Spherodrive one but not a fan of the window...the older style with the egg crate looks better to my eye but is technically less interesting and and since these watches are priced so affordably the Spherodrive may be better as it requires less servicing..

It's a tough choice.


----------



## misterminkz (Jan 16, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> Bluefly has the Sphereodrive version for $880 with coupon and the older one for $960.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can any decent watchmaker service a spherodrive movement?

If you have to send it back to eterna for service then it might ended up more expensive. Also looking at Eterna's recent fire sale I'm a bit worried that the company will go bankrupt in not too distant future. That's what making me holding back buying their in-house movement.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

The spherodrive should not be too difficult for the competent watchmaker. I don't think Eterna is going out of business; they just introduced a comprehensive line of movements that are direct competitors to ETA and Sellita for distribution to other brands. The egg crate dial is nice, too.


----------



## Capt8ball (Jan 6, 2015)

No complaints - love this beauty - simple - accurate - durable.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

I just got my Vaughan today...wow it's a beautiful watch and wears surprisingly small. At 42mm this is the biggest in my collection so I was worried but it looks fine. 







I don't want to wear the watch yet to make sure that everything is working well since this thing is old stock. I have wound the watch and adjusted the date everything seems good. How long do you think I should test it before I give it a clean bill of health? I have a Timeographer coming in the mail tomorrow. Does anyone know the lift angle for this watch?

Lastly I have a warranty card for the watch which just has SWI on it....they are an AD for Eterna, should I register the watch on Eterna's website?


----------



## Capt8ball (Jan 6, 2015)

The Vaughn is beautiful! Extremely clean look - and that is an Eterna in-house movement, correct? I'm a bit jealous - enjoy!


----------



## giorgoshgp (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello,I just joined the club,this my Eterna Quartz (1996 model)














Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi Sticks83,

Saw that you posted this after a google search for a pulsometer on a brown strap. Do you mind sharing where you found this one?


Sticks83 said:


> I love my Eterna Pulsometer 1942 LE


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Rivarama said:


> I don't want to wear the watch yet to make sure that everything is working well since this thing is old stock.


Old stock???

And, no, you don't need to register it. If you have a problem with it during the warranty period, simply contact the service center and as long as you can provide a 'proof of purchase' receipt they will provide warranty service.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Time for week end here in France

Enjoy guys !


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

BrentYYC said:


> Old stock???
> 
> And, no, you don't need to register it. If you have a problem with it during the warranty period, simply contact the service center and as long as you can provide a 'proof of purchase' receipt they will provide warranty service.


I am pretty sure this watch was made about 2-6 years ago...How long was the production run for this watch? It isn't part of their current catalog.

I asked Eterna about registration and their response was "What do you mean?" lol. You can register your watch with other brands and for some of them it doesn't have to be new. If you have proof of purchase though that's usually enough for most.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

vintage76 said:


> Time for week end here in France
> 
> Enjoy guys !


Love that watch...wish my wrists could handle it.


----------



## papazulu (Mar 25, 2010)

vintage76 said:


> Time for week end here in France
> 
> Enjoy guys !


Time for a tough weekend here in Germany :-d...IDF issued


----------



## gagauz (Apr 5, 2016)

Hello Eterna fans! My Eterna was purchased in 1986. I know it's not a super model, but for me it is expensive because it is my "wedding" clock. Can anybody help me with the identification of the model and caliber. I want to order a new crown, and I do not know what ... Thanks in advance.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Rivarama said:


> I am pretty sure this watch was made about 2-6 years ago...How long was the production run for this watch? It isn't part of their current catalog.


The Vaughan is a current model. They've only been making it for a couple of years (approximately).

And it IS part of their current catalog. It's part of their Heritage line. 
http://eterna.com/en/products/collection/heritage/watches/item/view/itemlist/nr/763041611185/


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

BrentYYC said:


> The Vaughan is a current model. They've only been making it for a couple of years (approximately).


The Vaughan has been out since 2010 I believe.

Sent from my HUAWEI P8max using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

ataripower said:


> The Vaughan has been out since 2010 I believe.
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI P8max using Tapatalk


Even longer. I found a reference to it being introduced in late 2008... it just felt like it was more recent to me.

The relevant point I was making for the previous poster, though, was that it's not a discontinued model and is still part of their "catalog".


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I just received this one: Eterna KonTiki Date.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

BrentYYC said:


> The Vaughan is a current model. They've only been making it for a couple of years (approximately).
> 
> And it IS part of their current catalog. It's part of their Heritage line.
> Heritage


Did they recently update their website? I remember looking a few weeks ago and not seeing it there. It's interesting that when you click "technical specs" for various watches they only tell you what the movement is when it's in-house.

They have some very nice looking watches...if only they dropped the prices a bit...and by that I mean many many times off of retail.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Rivarama said:


> They have some very nice looking watches...if only they dropped the prices a bit...and by that I mean many many times off of retail.


One thing I've learned about WUS over the years is that nobody thinks watches are worth their retail price, everyone wants and expects outrageous discounts, and grey market 'blow-out' prices on old stock and questionable quality watches seems to be the yardstick for what people think the retail price of watches should be.

Why do you think one of the industry's oldest, most respected and innovative brands should be selling for "many many times off of retail"? You might as well paint every major brand with that brush.


----------



## giorgoshgp (Dec 3, 2013)

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A500FU μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

BrentYYC said:


> One thing I've learned about WUS over the years is that nobody thinks watches are worth their retail price, everyone wants and expects outrageous discounts, and grey market 'blow-out' prices on old stock and questionable quality watches seems to be the yardstick for what people think the retail price of watches should be.
> 
> Why do you think one of the industry's oldest, most respected and innovative brands should be selling for "many many times off of retail"? You might as well paint every major brand with that brush.


They did that to themselves. Good brands control the prices and the distribution of their products very carefully. If Eterna wants to be perceived as a luxury brand they cannot let their watches regularly sell on SWI at 80% off. If the market is efficient then 80% off is the actual value of the watch.

I don't think it costs Patek Philippe any where near $23k to make a simple gold Calatrava but they can get it because of good marketing, an amazing history and a vice like grip on the distribution of their watches.

The other problem is that Eterna isn't well known here, they don't seem to be spending any money on the US market. Maybe it would be better for them if they left this market. I don't think it's easy to be a luxury brand on a tiny budget unless you really limit your production.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

I will finally be joining the Eterna club. Got a smoking deal on the 1000m Kontiki. Very excited.


----------



## OmegaC (Apr 26, 2015)

Eterna-Matic Chronograph 8508.41


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

OmegaC said:


> Eterna-Matic Chronograph 8508.41


Very sharp!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

BrentYYC said:


> One thing I've learned about WUS over the years is that nobody thinks watches are worth their retail price, everyone wants and expects outrageous discounts, and grey market 'blow-out' prices on old stock and questionable quality watches seems to be the yardstick for what people think the retail price of watches should be.
> 
> Why do you think one of the industry's oldest, most respected and innovative brands should be selling for "many many times off of retail"? You might as well paint every major brand with that brush.


A smart consumer doesn't believe *anything* is worth its retail price.

Many of us will never be able and/or willing to pay several thousand dollars for a watch so "'blow-out' prices on old stock" offer a rare opportunity to own a piece from "one of the industry's oldest, most respected and innovative brands."

I don't believe anybody here suggested that these special deals should affect any company's retail pricing strategy.


----------



## powerband (Oct 17, 2008)

Eterna Pulsometer Chronograph, Reissue 1942. I'm surprised and impressed by its build-quality and functional robustness. Very tight chronograph function.










Sent from my slingshot using Tapatalk


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Up for the thread with my 1973 which has leaved the box to come on my wrist for the week !


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## gery82 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello Eterna Matic fans!

Any thoughts on Fast Beats 36000 seven days? Are they collectible or really not much of value compared to a KonTiki 20 for instance?


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Could you please share more pictures of this watch? I would love to see a straight on shot of the dial.


----------



## gery82 (Feb 12, 2014)

Rivarama said:


> Could you please share more pictures of this watch? I would love to see a straight on shot of the dial.


Sure, here you go Rivarama


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

very happy with my Kontiki Date. Only slight negative is that the strap/springbars a a bit squeaky. Have switched it onto a leather Nato at the moment


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

garf666 said:


> very happy with my Kontiki Date. Only slight negative is that the strap/springbars a a bit squeaky. Have switched it onto a leather Nato at the moment


I ended up switching mine to an aftermarket leather strap as well. I think it fits the watch better.


----------



## Northernman (Oct 19, 2011)

gery82 said:


> Hello Eterna Matic fans!
> 
> Any thoughts on Fast Beats 36000 seven days? Are they collectible or really not much of value compared to a KonTiki 20 for instance?
> View attachment 8232066


In general I would say that most any vintage Eterna is collectible due to the, up to now, relatively low focus from collectors. 
The watch in your photo is both in great condition, has a funky design and has an interesting 36000a/h movement. 
Very nice!


----------



## gery82 (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks Northernman. I'm just a little concerned about the movement. It looks like it needs a service, however the seller says the watch recently been serviced and provides a 6 month warranty. Yet this photo...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Northernman (Oct 19, 2011)

gery82 said:


> Thanks Northernman. I'm just a little concerned about the movement. It looks like it needs a service, however the seller says the watch recently been serviced and provides a 6 month warranty. Yet this photo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If the claim is backed up with paperwork why not? 
The marks/discoloration on the rotor and plates is something that many a watchmaker would consider purely cosmetic as long as it performs as it should.
However it does distract a bit for a collector and I would definitely have used it to talk the price down.


----------



## gery82 (Feb 12, 2014)

Hehe right N'man exactly what I'm trying to do

Thanks for your advice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

TradeKraft said:


> I ended up switching mine to an aftermarket leather strap as well. I think it fits the watch better.


Me too.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Rivarama said:


> They did that to themselves. *Good brands control the prices and the distribution of their products very carefully.* If Eterna wants to be perceived as a luxury brand they cannot let their watches regularly sell on SWI at 80% off. If the market is efficient then 80% off is the actual value of the watch.
> 
> I don't think it costs Patek Philippe any where near $23k to make a simple gold Calatrava but they can get it because of good marketing, an amazing history and a vice like grip on the distribution of their watches.
> 
> The other problem is that Eterna isn't well known here, they don't seem to be spending any money on the US market. Maybe it would be better for them if they left this market. I don't think it's easy to be a luxury brand on a tiny budget unless you really limit your production.


While I agree with the rest of this post, I totally disagree with *bold* part. Ripoff brands control the prices and distribution of their products. This is why I will *not* buy those brands, even though I can afford them, they are not worth MSRP. Few products are IMHO.


----------



## garf666 (Jan 8, 2015)

TradeKraft said:


> I ended up switching mine to an aftermarket leather strap as well. I think it fits the watch better.


have mine on a leather nato now. definitely less squeaky


----------



## pyiyha (Aug 9, 2006)

Incoming! 
My second affair with Kontiki...
First was Kontiki four-hands which I found to be a very nice watch, but too big for my wrist.
This time Kontiki GMT Worldtimer which is same size but the dial is smaller due to bezel and chapter ring... hope it wears much smaller.

Seller's pic.


----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Very nice! How old is this watch?


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

For the high beat, it's collectible. Everything rare has a value ;D


----------



## Cadillac (Jan 1, 2016)

pyiyha said:


> Incoming!
> My second affair with Kontiki...
> First was Kontiki four-hands which I found to be a very nice watch, but too big for my wrist.
> This time Kontiki GMT Worldtimer which is same size but the dial is smaller due to bezel and chapter ring... hope it wears much smaller.
> ...


I've saved for my grail, I'm very close - it's a good feeling knowing I'll have it soon, then you gotta go and post these pics putting my savings in extreme jeapordy. Jeebus, I'm not coming back in this thread.

In all seriousness, this is gorgeous.


----------



## rkubosumi (Apr 22, 2015)

Just got the new style kontiki four hands off of jomashop, I'm stoked! Shipping says 1-2 weeks tho...

Does anyone happen to know if the new style kontiki also has rhodium plated indices?


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Chilling with my 1973 LE

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Keep the 73 on the top 

I don't remember if i've ever shown you the diver on her leather ? 
It fits so well and makes a perfect desk diver


----------



## ImperiumDX (Jul 23, 2010)

Do any of you guys own the new Royal Kontiki Chronographs?
I really want to see more pictures of it.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Henry Krinkle said:


> KonTiki1 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Great photo, Henry! I have this one on the way and love your pictures of it. For some reason, I don't see this one as often.


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Thought I would add a shot of the latest Eterna to grace my watch box! Been after one for ages!


----------



## Capt8ball (Jan 6, 2015)

Interesting - I happened to hit the Eterna website and they've implemented some changes to the collection moving forward. They may not been finished updating things yet, but I found the additions and omissions interesting.


----------



## vintage76 (Aug 24, 2014)

Up the thread, show your watches !

The 1973 still on her leather strap today


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

Picked this up a couple of weeks ago. Love the RG markers and the strap is awesome! I wear it when I read the book (and other times, of course). It's a beauty!

KonTiki 6 by Russ, on Flickr

KonTiki 5 by Russ, on Flickr

KonTiki 3 by Russ, on Flickr

KonTiki 2 by Russ, on Flickr

KonTiki 1 by Russ, on Flickr


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

I just picked up my own copy of "Kon-Tiki".


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Anyone have any "in the flesh" pics of this one.
Just bought it. I could not find any real pictures.
I like the older style with the larger triangles. Unsure on this model.


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

nello said:


> Anyone have any "in the flesh" pics of this one.
> Just bought it. I could not find any real pictures.
> I like the older style with the larger triangles. Unsure on this model.


It's the current version. Nice looking watch, but yep, it's different from before. Give us some pictures when you get it.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

nello said:


> Anyone have any "in the flesh" pics of this one.
> Just bought it. I could not find any real pictures.
> I like the older style with the larger triangles. Unsure on this model.


Good news: I just got this watch. It's beautiful.

Bad news: I'm the world's worst watch photographer. No matter how much I try, my pics look like dog poo.

I'll try to take better pics in better light but tonight after adjusting the bracelet:


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

It looks great! More pics please. Can you show the back and more of the bracelet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> Good news: I just got this watch. It's beautiful.
> 
> Bad news: I'm the world's worst watch photographer. No matter how much I try, my pics look like dog poo.
> 
> ...


Sweet!
Thanks.
More please. Is the caseback the same as the older model? Pics of that too please. Lume shot. Come on. You can do it(I did not say that in that comedians voice either.)!
Weird how their are almost no photos of this one.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

nello said:


> Weird how their are almost no photos of this one.


I get the impression most people on this forum buy only from grey market sellers, and since this model only recently hit the grey market that would explain it. The other factor is Eterna doesn't target the North American market and the dealer network here is almost non-existent, so until the European dealers begin to sell off their old stock to the American grey market re-sellers and buyers start to take notice, you won't see new model Eternas in the wild over here (and therefore no wrist pics on the forums).


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

I did the best I could. I'm a terrible photographer. So there won't be any beautiful waterfall shots or watches on a sandy beach next to seashell shots here.


























This one shows a bit of the lume in natural light

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for the great pictures! I like this model a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

Looks like a big watch

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Watchyman said:


> Looks like a big watch
> 
> Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


Actually I guess the watch is not that big for most people. Only 42mm. My wrists are so freakishly skinny though everything looks bigger on me.

This is a "body shot" with the watch on. It's not frightfully big... (Sorry the lighting in the bathroom is dim.)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

MontRoyal said:


> Actually I guess the watch is not that big for most people. Only 42mm. My wrists are so freakishly skinny though everything looks bigger on me.
> 
> This is a "body shot" with the watch on. It's not frightfully big... (Sorry the lighting in the bathroom is dim.)
> 
> ...


Are you at the Cheesecake Factory? The watch looks good on you ??

Sent from my BLU LIFE ONE X using Tapatalk


----------



## Sticks83 (Dec 28, 2014)

miltdastilt said:


> Hi Sticks83,
> 
> Saw that you posted this after a google search for a pulsometer on a brown strap. Do you mind sharing where you found this one?


Sorry for the EXTREMELY late reply. I have been away from the forums for quite some time. The strap is a padded Fluco horween shell cordovan leather band in medium brown. I bought it from Holbens fine watch bands I believe. It's a well-made strap and comfortable.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hey kontiki fans, just received a used four hands and was wondering if anyone else had mis fitting end links??


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

tiki5698 said:


> Hey kontiki fans, just received a used four hands and was wondering if anyone else had mis fitting end links??


I had the same with my older style Four Hands and I have seen other pictures with the same play between case and end links. Unusual for a watch in that price range. The regular KonTiki Date models don't have that issue.

The newer version Four Hands I recently got does not have this issue either so seems just limited tot he older style.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

tiki5698 said:


> Hey kontiki fans, just received a used four hands and was wondering if anyone else had mis fitting end links??












I don't have that model but I have the gray style 4 hander dial. Looks like the same case and bracelet though. And I don't have any play whatsoever.

Maybe the previous owner replaced a skinnier spring bar. That can sometimes cause a gap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Thanks guys, this is my third kontiki and fourth Eterna so was just surprised, I'll try putting on different springbars. Currently on perlon and really like the look.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

I'm really impressed with the lume on my new Kontiki 1000m diver. Do any of you know what they use? I don't even charge it (just ambient indoor lighting) and it's nice and bright all night.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Pics? 



windupp said:


> I'm really impressed with the lume on my new Kontiki 1000m diver. Do any of you know what they use? I don't even charge it (just ambient indoor lighting) and it's nice and bright all night.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

tiki5698 said:


> Hey kontiki fans, just received a used four hands and was wondering if anyone else had mis fitting end links??


Definitely looks like a crappy spring bar problem.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

MontRoyal said:


> Actually I guess the watch is not that big for most people. Only 42mm. My wrists are so freakishly skinny though everything looks bigger on me.
> 
> This is a "body shot" with the watch on. It's not frightfully big... (Sorry the lighting in the bathroom is dim.)
> 
> ...


Quick questions-
1.where did you buy?
2. Did you get the correct owners manual?
3. Is your rotor clearly audible if the watch is manipulated near your head/ears?
4.are you pleased with it?


----------



## herooftheday (Apr 20, 2016)

nello said:


> Quick questions-
> 1.where did you buy?
> 2. Did you get the correct owners manual?
> 3. Is your rotor clearly audible if the watch is manipulated near your head/ears?
> 4.are you pleased with it?


I believe I got mine from the same place as him (jomashop).

I got the wrong manual.

The rotor was a little noisy but not bad.

The watch is beautiful in person, but mine came with an issue. I went to wind it and the crown came out in my fingers. It is completely disconnected and won't wind or set the time/date. I am not pleased. I can't comment on the customer service yet, but I will find out tomorrow. I realize sh*t happens and I'm hoping I can get this taken care of with little hassle.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

herooftheday said:


> I believe I got mine from the same place as him (jomashop).
> 
> I got the wrong manual.
> 
> ...


Please report back.
I have a very good watchmaker, but this seems to be more than bad luck on these 4hand new models. I cannot see paying to fix a keyless on a new watch. I was hoping these would turn out well and we would have a nickname for them. Little pizzas 4 hand? That is bad.)
Plastic is staying on mine. On the winder after testing hand winding ten turns for ten hours stationary. She was spot on.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Watch is stunning, by the way.
This is with the plastic still on the sapphire.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

nello said:


> Please report back.
> I have a very good watchmaker, but this seems to be more than bad luck on these 4hand new models. I cannot see paying to fix a keyless on a new watch. I was hoping these would turn out well and we would have a nickname for them. Little pizzas 4 hand? That is bad.)
> Plastic is staying on mine. On the winder after testing hand winding ten turns for ten hours stationary. She was spot on.


I've got the same watch incoming. I think I'll follow your example and test it for a few days before removing the plastic wrapping.

Does anyone know this model was produced? The four hands model in Eterna's current lineup shown on their website has a different dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> I've got the same watch incoming. I think I'll follow your example and test it for a few days before removing the plastic wrapping.
> 
> Does anyone know this model was produced? The four hands model in Eterna's current lineup shown on their website has a different dial.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show a picture please. The one I have pictured/purchased is in the catalogue. I got the catalogue directly from Eterna.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Old style 4 hand









New style 4 hand


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Is that what you mean by different dial?
@JonS1967


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

nello said:


> Is that what you mean by different dial?
> @JonS1967


Sorry for the delay in my reply. I was traveling today. Yes, the images you posted were the ones I saw but for some reason I thought the four hands looked a little different than the old one. Now I see it is the old model.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

nello said:


> Is that what you mean by different dial?
> @JonS1967


Actually, after looking at your photos again, I realized the one labeled "Old style 4hand" above is the only 4hand version I saw on the official website. There was a date model with the same style dial shown in your "New style 4hand" but it has a date window and not the 4hand pointer date complication. I guess this is what confused me into thinking the dial had been changed again back to the older style.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ilikefishes (Oct 30, 2014)

Can't believe I am part of the club. Thank you WUS.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

tiki5698 said:


> Pics?


I tried to get a lume shot by putting the watch on the console of my car, but alas it still wasn't dark enough. Anyway, this is the watch I'm talking about:


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

New arrival..


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

windupp said:


> I tried to get a lume shot by putting the watch on the console of my car, but alas it still wasn't dark enough. Anyway, this is the watch I'm talking about:
> 
> View attachment 8751202
> 
> ...


Really like that second hand counter weight.


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Unsure if I am keeping the 4 hander.
Timing went very well. On the winder and hand winding.
Crown functions smoothly.
Wrong manual. Only drawback.
Just not feeling her. Kinda hard to with the plastic still on and an unsized bracelet.
I have emailed Eterna to see if they could supply a manual. I have not heard back yet.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

nello said:


> Unsure if I am keeping the 4 hander.
> Timing went very well. On the winder and hand winding.
> Crown functions smoothly.
> Wrong manual. Only drawback.
> ...


You can download a manual from the Eterna website. Here's a link:

KonTiki Four-Hands | Eterna

The photo shows the older model 4 Hands but I doubt if there's any difference in function/operation between the older and newer versions.


----------



## Purple Hayz (Jan 21, 2015)

KonTiki Chrono on the wrist








Vaughan 18K on the bench


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

merl said:


> New arrival..


Beautiful! Is the dial silver?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

New arrival on the wrist....Eterna Kontiki Chronograph!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

My first Kontiki.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Couldn't help myself.
I ordered a "thin mint" Kontiki 4-Hand today.
I love the mint green triangles on the textured black background and the central dial date.
Hopefully I'll be wearing it by Tuesday afternoon.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

garydusa said:


>


Stunning piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

I have to say, I'm really pissed off at Eterna -- again. They make gorgeous, beautifully-finished pieces, but have never figured out how to market or position themselves in the market. They have one of the most storied brands in Swiss watchmaking history, yet they cannot seem to get out of their own way.

My biggest pet peeve is the recent closeouts; in the last year they dumped thousands of Vaughan, Madison, etc., watches on the market in close-out deals, which are then being sold for literally a small fraction of their original MSRP through places like the Watchery, on Amazon, eBay, etc. These are beautifully made, extremely high quality watches. I'd place the quality of the Eterna Vaughan (paid about $1,200) at the same level or maybe even higher than my Omega De Ville Hour Vision (MSRP: $6,700). Me and a few friends bought a number of these (at least four Vaughans) to wear, as gifts, etc., and all but one of them stopped running within three months and two of them were originally exchanged right after purchase because the second hand was sticking.

The issue isn't the watches; it is their age. Most of them were made in 2007-2008 and literally sat in a warehouse for nearly a decade and were never wound or used, so they need a good servicing to run reliably. I considered this a cost of the unit; I figured that the watch was a steal in the first place so a servicing was no big whoop.

But I'm seeing similar reports on the Internet of people buying these closeout watches, some of them from people who bought their first "nice" mechanical watch, only to have it fail and then be forced to deal with the horrible customer service of questionable outfits like the Watchery, and thinking the Eterna brand is no good. I hope Eterna does something about this before its reputation slides even further.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

garydusa said:


> New arrival on the wrist....Eterna Kontiki Chronograph!


Is that a white dial with blue indices? Or is that the sun making the grey indices look blue? Either way it's a beauty

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

miltdastilt said:


> Is that a white dial with blue indices? Or is that the sun making the grey indices look blue? Either way it's a beauty


Thanks!....here's my complex take on the dial:
In bright sunlight you can see a slight metallic/iridescent look on the dial. Some websites have described the dial as White &/or Silver. The Eterna website describes it as "Off White". It also has brighter glossy White big lumed triangles. All of the hands, angled indices, & Arabic numerals are Rhodium plated. The seconds sub dial has a texture to it that, at different angles shows brighter White than the rest of the dial. ETA (Valjoux) 7750 movement. Model# 1240.41.63.0219

Me= :roll:CD!


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

Mark.W said:


> I have to say, I'm really pissed off at Eterna -- again. They make gorgeous, beautifully-finished pieces, but have never figured out how to market or position themselves in the market. They have one of the most storied brands in Swiss watchmaking history, yet they cannot seem to get out of their own way.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve is the recent closeouts; in the last year they dumped thousands of Vaughan, Madison, etc., watches on the market in close-out deals, which are then being sold for literally a small fraction of their original MSRP through places like the Watchery, on Amazon, eBay, etc. These are beautifully made, extremely high quality watches. I'd place the quality of the Eterna Vaughan (paid about $1,200) at the same level or maybe even higher than my Omega De Ville Hour Vision (MSRP: $6,700). Me and a few friends bought a number of these (at least four Vaughans) to wear, as gifts, etc., and all but one of them stopped running within three months and two of them were originally exchanged right after purchase because the second hand was sticking.
> 
> ...


You are probably correct about age being the only factor in these watches stopping. Most Americans are fat and lazy and only look at the discount.
They do not consider the cost of ownership. 
There is a cost to own a mechanical watch. Just like a car. While I agree that a new car should not need its motor rebuilt in the first month of ownership, I don't agree with this in terms of a "new" ,grey market, mechanical watch. Especially when said watch is about half price. In some cases, discounted 75%. I guess you are right really. People should not have to educate themselves when purchasing a "new" watch. It should work for two or three years before a service. Some people don't know these are old models.

I purchased the new 4hander. Even though it is a new model, it was purchased grey. Therefore, it is still in the plastic, has been on and off the winder, and has been inspected and tested.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

garydusa said:


> Thanks!....here's my complex take on the dial:
> In bright sunlight you can see a slight metallic/iridescent look on the dial. Some websites have described the dial as White &/or Silver. The Eterna website describes it as "Off White". It also has brighter glossy White big lumed triangles. All of the hands, angled indices, & Arabic numerals are Rhodium plated. The seconds sub dial has a texture to it that, at different angles shows brighter White than the rest of the dial. ETA (Valjoux) 7750 movement. Model# 1240.41.63.0219
> 
> Me= :roll:CD!


The silver dial is incredible looking !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Kontiki

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

These KonTikis are really nicely made!

First jumped on my wrist on Friday,....and now it's already Wednesday night!


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

After 24 hours of wrist and 6 hours of nightstand my new 4-hand KonTiki is running right at +3 s/d.
Very nice, better than my Omega AT actually.
I'll be really impressed if it settles down to a nice +1 to +2 s/d after breaking in a few weeks.


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

I took this pic last week after putting this one back into the rotation after not wearing it for several months. After four days on my wrist it had gained 2 secs (pleased, is an understatement). She's one of my 'keepers'.


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

nello said:


> Most Americans are fat and lazy and only look at the discount.


Why do you hate Americans and what is your nationality? Oh wait, don't answer.. We don't care..


----------



## nello (Jan 2, 2014)

nordwulf said:


> Why do you hate Americans and what is your nationality? Oh wait, don't answer.. We don't care..


American. Glad you don't care. 
I don't care either. It was not meant to be an insult. Apologies if you were offended.
And,I don't hate anyone.


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

Big Eterna fan here...


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Soleure GMT:























View attachment GMT CRWN.jpg


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Mark.W said:


> I have to say, I'm really pissed off at Eterna -- again. They make gorgeous, beautifully-finished pieces, but have never figured out how to market or position themselves in the market. They have one of the most storied brands in Swiss watchmaking history, yet they cannot seem to get out of their own way.
> 
> My biggest pet peeve is the recent closeouts; in the last year they dumped thousands of Vaughan, Madison, etc., watches on the market in close-out deals, which are then being sold for literally a small fraction of their original MSRP through places like the Watchery, on Amazon, eBay, etc. These are beautifully made, extremely high quality watches. I'd place the quality of the Eterna Vaughan (paid about $1,200) at the same level or maybe even higher than my Omega De Ville Hour Vision (MSRP: $6,700). Me and a few friends bought a number of these (at least four Vaughans) to wear, as gifts, etc., and all but one of them stopped running within three months and two of them were originally exchanged right after purchase because the second hand was sticking.
> 
> ...


Allow me to correct you on a few misconceptions.



Mark.W said:


> I have to say, I'm really pissed off at Eterna -- again. They make gorgeous, beautifully-finished pieces, but have never figured out how to market or position themselves in the market. They have one of the most storied brands in Swiss watchmaking history, yet they cannot seem to get out of their own way.


First of all, as far as marketing goes Eterna has chosen (for whatever reason) not to compete in the North American market, much the same as Certina doesn't distribute in North America. Although the company presence is considerable in Europe and Asia, you can count the number of dealers in the USA and Canada on one hand. For both Eterna and Certina (and many others), if you live in North America your only option is pretty much to buy from American grey market re-sellers that source watches from dealers in Europe that are closing out of old product to make room for new.



Mark.W said:


> My biggest pet peeve is the recent closeouts; in the last year they dumped thousands of Vaughan, Madison, etc., watches on the market in close-out deals, which are then being sold for literally a small fraction of their original MSRP through places like the Watchery, on Amazon, eBay, etc.


These "closeouts" have absolutely nothing to do with Eterna or Eterna's sales strategy. Authorized dealers (in Europe and Asia, mostly) have to meet volume commitments for the brands they carry. To make room for the new inventory they need to purchase as per their contracts, they will often decide to liquidate their old stock which can sometimes be several years old. There are middle-man companies that buy up old stock at very low prices and then sell it to American grey market re-sellers at whatever price the middle-man can negotiate. Demand is what drives the ultimate price the grey market re-sellers are willing to pay for the old-stock watches, and watches that are in higher demand will garner higher prices. Because Eterna has no market presence in North America (by choice) and the grey market re-sellers and buyers are primarily American based, the grey market re-sellers know they will need to offer higher discounts on Eterna compared to other brands that are better known in America and in greater demand, therefore they are willing to pay less for these (Eterna) watches and they consequently re-sell them for ridiculously low prices compared to their suggested retail values. It's simply a case of demand for a product that has little or no market presence in North America driving what the liquidation value is in that market. Above all... Eterna has nothing to do with it, so complaining about Eterna compromising the value of your purchase is pointing at the wrong suspect.



Mark.W said:


> The issue isn't the watches; it is their age. Most of them were made in 2007-2008 and literally sat in a warehouse for nearly a decade and were never wound or used, so they need a good servicing to run reliably. I considered this a cost of the unit; I figured that the watch was a steal in the first place so a servicing was no big whoop.


Indeed, many of the watches are several years old (I doubt more than 4-5 at most) and are ready for a service. Many, however are within a year old. The older watches most certainly have not been sitting in a warehouse with Eterna for "nearly a decade", but instead have been on the shelves of authorized dealers who have finally decided to liquidate their old stock. I personally bought a Vaughan last year and it was the current year of production and has performed flawlessly. I know it was the current year because they changed the bracelet and mine came on the new style bracelet. The Vaughan, by the way, is not an out of production model. It's still in the current Eterna lineup, as is the Madison (with the exception of the 1st gen, pre-Spherodrive Madison).



Mark.W said:


> But I'm seeing similar reports on the Internet of people buying these closeout watches, some of them from people who bought their first "nice" mechanical watch, only to have it fail and then be forced to deal with the horrible customer service of questionable outfits like the Watchery, and thinking the Eterna brand is no good. I hope Eterna does something about this before its reputation slides even further.


This is indeed unfortunate, but since these purchases are all coming from North American buyers who have bought from grey market re-sellers, there is no guarantee that they're getting a fresh watch that has recently been liquidated by an authorized dealer (I got lucky with mine), nor are they getting the level of customer service they would receive from an authorized dealer (but they complain when they don't). In many cases they end up with old (or very old) stock or even defective watches that get passed on to an eventual buyer. In some cases the watches have probably been returned to the grey market re-seller at least once before by a dissatisfied buyer before being resold again to the next 'sucker' who's only looking at the percent-off banner. The big issue is that most people buying from the grey market aren't aware of the grey market's business model or issues and are only thinking that they've found a great price on a quality watch. If they understood what the potential issues are they might re-think the purchase decision. At the very least they would go into it with their eyes wide open and would understand they are taking a gamble not much different than if they were buying at a flea market or garage sale, and they would understand their personal experience (if bad) has nothing to do with the brand.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

Grey market is a crapshoot, and people should know this before plunging in. Run the watch through its paces for at least a few days before taking the tags off. If there's anything wrong get an exchange or refund. If the watch needs service send it to a service centre or trusted watchmaker and spend some coin.

That said, Eterna builds a good watch. My grey market Porsche Design chrono was sitting around since 2009 or so before I bought it last year. Runs exactly 3.5 seconds/day fast. I've spilled coffee on it, and regularly used it in the garage (where it took a good wrap from my torque wrench -- which is a heavy 1960s Snap On). Nothing seems to bother it.

Another point of view: Eterna is building a presence in the N Am. market _because _of the grey market. Without the grey market I'm pretty sure there wouldn't be not one but two hot-running Eterna owners threads on Watchuseek.

Remember, too, that Eterna's new movement is meant to be mass produced inexpensively. Eterna intends to sell it to other companies for reasonable ETA-ballpark money. They have upped production in recent years. Eterna is clearly not aiming to be another crusty little boutique manufacturer. Because of this there is going to be a lot of unsold stock ending up in grey market channels.

Here's some good reading on the 39 movement, and Eterna's direction: http://www.europastar.com/magazine/...maisons-the-beginnings-of-the-new-eterna.html

From the interview with CEO Bruno Jufer:

*At what rhythm will all these changes occur?
*
"Oh, quite gradually. In 2014, we will put the emphasis on the Kon Tiki and its extraordinary saga. In 2015, we will show off our expertise and our movements. We already have a talking piece in preparation for 2015 that will demonstrate our expertise. We have a very broad scope for progress. We produce around 10,000 to 15,000 watches per year. With the arrival ofChina Haidian, we have already increased this to 20,000. And this scope for progress is all the bigger because we want to stay at the level of affordable watches."

From Samir Merdanovic, vice-president and technical director,

"The high-level of industrialisation of this movement allows us to offer it at prices that are very attractive given its great qualities: 350 Swiss francs for all the different configurations, with the exception of the integrated chronograph, which will be sold for around 700 Swiss francs. It's a bet on the long term because it is destined to be produced in volume, up to 100,000 units."


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

windupp said:


> Here's some good reading on the 39 movement, and Eterna's direction: http://www.europastar.com/magazine/...maisons-the-beginnings-of-the-new-eterna.html
> ]


Fascinating reading. Thanks.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one of my all time favorites. The dial and half silvered hands are incredible and the movement and 'picture window' display back are amazing. (Is that too many superlatives? )


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BrentYYC said:


> This is one of my all time favorites. The dial and half silvered hands are incredible and the movement and 'picture window' display back are amazing. (Is that too many superlatives? )


I couldn't agree more. But then I'm a little biased.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

My only Eterna, from 1952:


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

The Madison arrived! 

The 3501 is truly a beautiful thing to behold in person.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

windupp said:


> The Madison arrived!
> 
> The 3501 is truly a beautiful thing to behold in person.


Pictures please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> Pictures please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, yes. Running it through its paces then I'll take it out for a spin. I got the color no one else seems to want.

Here's a pic:


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

A couple more:


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

windupp said:


> Oh, yes. Running it through its paces then I'll take it out for a spin. I got the color no one else seems to want.
> 
> Here's a pic:
> 
> View attachment 8972161


Are you referring to the strap color or the dial color. IMO, the silver dial is the most beautiful because the waffle pattern really pops compared to the black dial.


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

BrentYYC said:


> Are you referring to the strap color or the dial color. IMO, the silver dial is the most beautiful because the waffle pattern really pops compared to the black dial.


This dial is listed as Light Grey while the other is Off White -- but they do look the same, or at least very similar in the metal. Either way, it looks nice.

*Models:*
Ref 7711.41.31.1178(Polished stainless steel Light-grey with bar indices bown alligator leather), 
Ref 7711.41.51.1177(Polished stainless steel Anthracite with bar indices black alligator leather) 
Ref 7711.41.61.1177 Polished stainless steel Off-white with bar indices black alligator leather.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

BrentYYC said:


> Are you referring to the strap color or the dial color. IMO, the silver dial is the most beautiful because the waffle pattern really pops compared to the black dial.


Beautiful! The dial looks the same to me as mine but you are right about the description being different. Here's mine.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## windupp (Sep 21, 2015)

My Madison missed its 48 hr power reserve by one hour. It's running about 8 sec/day fast.

How are you other Madison owners doing?


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I like the Madison, and have become enamored with Eterna in general as of late. Hard for me to take off the Kontiki but just picked up this one as of late. Not as accurate as the Kontiki at +2 but I can deal with +7, especially at the price. Thank you grey market!
https://cloud.tapatalk.com/s/57b1c34135dd2/20160814_143608.jpg

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Received last Friday, got a nice deal on the Four Hands.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Beautiful watch. I like the newer 4 hands also.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

I love Eterna watches, especially the KonTiki line (I own a KT date) but was a bit puzzled when I recently visited the KonTiki museum in Oslo and the only watch I found there was a Longines. It was officially described as the Kon-Tiki expedition chronometer. You probably know the story about Thor Heyerdahl ordering six custom Eterna watches from Rudolf Schild-Contesse (an Eterna manager) for each expedition member. That gave rise to Heyerdahl's collaboration with Eterna which brought the first KonTiki line in 1958 which was supped to commemorate the expedition. Now I did some digging on the net and it turns out that no one can actually prove that Heyerdahl wore an Eterna watch on the expedition:-( Some guys claim they visited the Kontiki museum in Oslo 10 years ago or even earlier and there were Eterna watches there (apparently subsequently stolen?!) but those were KonTiki watches made AFTER the expedition. Can anyone shed more light on the true story of the Eterna watches made FOR the KonTiki expedition?


----------



## TSW (Mar 11, 2006)




----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

ledr said:


> I love Eterna watches, especially the KonTiki line (I own a KT date) but was a bit puzzled when I recently visited the KonTiki museum in Oslo and the only watch I found there was a Longines. It was officially described as the Kon-Tiki expedition chronometer. You probably know the story about Thor Heyerdahl ordering six custom Eterna watches from Rudolf Schild-Contesse (an Eterna manager) for each expedition member. That gave rise to Heyerdahl's collaboration with Eterna which brought the first KonTiki line in 1958 which was supped to commemorate the expedition. Now I did some digging on the net and it turns out that no one can actually prove that Heyerdahl wore an Eterna watch on the expedition:-( Some guys claim they visited the Kontiki museum in Oslo 10 years ago or even earlier and there were Eterna watches there (apparently subsequently stolen?!) but those were KonTiki watches made AFTER the expedition. Can anyone shed more light on the true story of the Eterna watches made FOR the KonTiki expedition?


Ahhhhhhhh!! I need clarification now!! This is unacceptable!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Well this is fascinating, and I have more questions than answers. My first question is, why would Rudolf Schild-Contesse do anything but have Thor and the crew wear Eterna watches? The fact they were not at the museum suggests they were either stolen, or more likely, were kept by family members, or lost. Maybe his grandson has an answer. Yet, that does not explain why there would be a Longines at the museum. Another question is why did it take Eterna 10 years to commemorate the expedition with the Kontiki? Were they in a tangle over the rights? I recently read the book. Can't tell from the pictures what he was wearing. Makes you wonder if John Glenn was really wearing a Bulova on the moon.
Great post TSW.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Still a nice watch.









Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

jenyang said:


> Well this is fascinating, and I have more questions than answers. My first question is, why would Rudolf Schild-Contesse do anything but have Thor and the crew wear Eterna watches? The fact they were not at the museum suggests they were either stolen, or more likely, were kept by family members, or lost. Maybe his grandson has an answer. Yet, that does not explain why there would be a Longines at the museum. Another question is why did it take Eterna 10 years to commemorate the expedition with the Kontiki? Were they in a tangle over the rights? I recently read the book. Can't tell from the pictures what he was wearing. Makes you wonder if John Glenn was really wearing a Bulova on the moon.
> Great post TSW.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


This is the Longines watch they have at the KonTiki museum in Oslo:

image hosting over 10mb

There are lots of photos of Heyerdahl wearing Eterna watches on later expeditions but no photo to show what exactly he wore on the KonTiki expedition...


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

How interesting...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

And no markings on the dial.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

jenyang said:


> Makes you wonder if John Glenn was really wearing a Bulova on the moon.


Uh, John Glenn never went to the moon. He had one Mercury mission (3rd American in space) and that was it until he went up as a passenger on the shuttle as a senior citizen.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

So it was Armstrong. The question is was Bulova the first watch on the moon as advertised? Was Thor Heyerdal wering an Eterna?

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Never heard of a Longines "Tuna Can" COSD without dial markings... There were versions with and without the 24h scale, but not without the appropriate "Broad Arrow" MOD marking and the Longines logo.
While it would make sense to buy a watch from military surplus (especially one intended to survive the toughest of conditions), I've no idea why would that surface after all these years, especially that the use of Eterna watches there is documented, and has not been questioned.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

jenyang said:


> So it was Armstrong. The question is was Bulova the first watch on the moon as advertised? Was Thor Heyerdal wering an Eterna?


Actually, Omega was the first watch on the moon while Bulova supplied clocks for the instrument panels. The Bulova Moonwatch re-edition is a replica of astronaut David Scott's personal watch worn on Apollo 15.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

mkws said:


> Never heard of a Longines "Tuna Can" COSD without dial markings... There were versions with and without the 24h scale, but not without the appropriate "Broad Arrow" MOD marking and the Longines logo.
> While it would make sense to buy a watch from military surplus (especially one intended to survive the toughest of conditions), I've no idea why would that surface after all these years, especially that the use of Eterna watches there is documented, and has not been questioned.


I know nothing about Longines military watches - I was just surprised to see this exhibit in the KonTiki museum. The KonTiki crew were otherwise generously equipped by the American army but the watches were commissioned from Switzerland, especially for the expedition which was to set sail from Peru. We are talking 1947 - before the groundbreaking introduction of five ball bearings in 1948 - so perhaps later Eterna did not want to attract too much attention to watches which relied on outdated technology? Just a wild guess...


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

ledr said:


> I know nothing about Longines military watches - I was just surprised to see this exhibit in the KonTiki museum. The KonTiki crew were otherwise generously equipped by the American army but the watches were commissioned from Switzerland, especially for the expedition which was to set sail from Peru. We are talking 1947 - before the groundbreaking introduction of five ball bearings in 1948 - so perhaps later Eterna did not want to attract too much attention to watches which relied on outdated technology? Just a wild guess...


The "Tuna Can" was issued to British paratroopers, so it's more likely that someone of the crew bought it privately from a military surplus sale. If the American army would have provided any watches, I would rather expect these to be American-made pieces, like the Bulova A11 or something like that.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

mkws said:


> The "Tuna Can" was issued to British paratroopers, so it's more likely that someone of the crew bought it privately from a military surplus sale. If the American army would have provided any watches, I would rather expect these to be American-made pieces, like the Bulova A11 or something like that.


Thanks for the explanation. That figures. Whatever the actual story was with the Eterna watch Heyerdahl wore in 1947, I still love my Kon-Tiki Date:

upload gambar


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Barry S said:


> Actually, Omega was the first watch on the moon while Bulova supplied clocks for the instrument panels. The Bulova Moonwatch re-edition is a replica of astronaut David Scott's personal watch worn on Apollo 15.


Thank you for the history lesson and clarification.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

That's a beaut.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Heres my KonTiki 20 on original strap with original crystal

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Just picked this up for my wife. I really like the Royal KonTiki designs.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> Just picked this up for my wife. I really like the Royal KonTiki designs.


I really like that! I wouldn't mind that a bit bigger for me!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

You and me both!

They do make these models currently. I actually bought the GMT in PVD just recently. Had the silver dial shown and sold it. May pick it up again if I find a good deal, preferably on bracelet. The chrono on bracelet is my favorite and a grail I hope to own some day.














Both pics found on ablogtowatch.com using google image search.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> You and me both!
> 
> They do make these models currently. I actually bought the GMT in PVD just recently. Had the silver dial shown and sold it. May pick it up again if I find a good deal, preferably on bracelet. The chrono on bracelet is my favorite and a grail I hope to own some day.
> 
> ...


You're killing me. These are both so beautiful. Eterna does some incredible case work.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

platinumEX said:


> I actually bought the GMT in PVD just recently.


Jomashop has the PVD GMT for $1,495. Did you get it from them? Would love to see some real pictures and your impressions of this watch. :-!


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> Jomashop has the PVD GMT for $1,495. Did you get it from them? Would love to see some real pictures and your impressions of this watch. :-!


I did. It came in a bigger, much nicer box than other Eternas I've purchased. I'm almost nervous to wear it because it's the most I've spent on a watch to date. I'll try to post some pics soon.


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

It's a very cool watch. I love the case design and it's really comfortable. The finishing is amazing. My only nitpick is that it doesn't have a deployment clasp - just a regular buckle.

It's late now. I'll try to get better pics in natural lighting soon.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

platinumEX said:


> It's a very cool watch. I love the case design and it's really comfortable. The finishing is amazing. My only nitpick is that it doesn't have a deployment clasp - just a regular buckle.
> 
> It's late now. I'll try to get better pics in natural lighting soon.


Lume shot please!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchyman (Mar 4, 2010)

That is a good looking watch! Their chrono is a fly back.

Sent from the Iron Throne using Westerosi Ravens


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Looks like black is... the new black;-)
Well then I have something for those who like old-fashioned stuff; I like the nostalgic reference to the year 1948 in this one and its simplicity. Plus it was a bargain

upload a gif


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

ledr said:


> Looks like black is... the new black;-)
> Well then I have something for those who like old-fashioned stuff; I like the nostalgic reference to the year 1948 in this one and its simplicity. Plus it was a bargain
> 
> upload a gif


The hands are perfect. Almost too beautiful to wear.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Great looking watch! I've been tempted by this model too. What are your overall impressions? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

I wear it as a dress watch although it is quite sizeable (42mm). The ETA 2824-2 inside is reliable but it needed adjusting at first: it did almost +20 seconds/day. The case is comfortable, I like the lugs (they are beautifully curved), the alligator strap is good quality and the sunburst dial is subtle and understated, an effect that you can't see in the pictures. The crown seems to be a little out of proportion and the indexes could be more refined but otherwise it has all you may need from a quality dress watch.

image free hosting


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts! It's really a beauty! I like the silver dial version too. If I didn't already have so many (dress) watches. Wear it in good health... and keep posting pics please 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts! It's really a beauty! I like the silver dial version too. If I didn't already have so many (dress) watches. Wear it in good health... and keep posting pics please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy to oblige Took those a while ago but luckily digital pics never age.

pic host
free picture upload


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

ledr said:


> Happy to oblige Took those a while ago but luckily digital pics never age.
> 
> pic host
> free picture upload


Does it have a display case back?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Yes:

image hosting 10mb limit


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Very cool!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Some quick cell pics while there's still natural light. The crown on the Royal KonTiki is really interesting. It features Eternas five bearing logo underneath a clear, smooth layer (acrylic?).


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

platinumEX said:


> Some quick cell pics while there's still natural light. The crown on the Royal KonTiki is really interesting. It features Eternas five bearing logo underneath a clear, smooth layer (acrylic?).


Very handsome. Congrats on your good taste (IMO). If your colors are true the gmt hand tip is orange/mainly pink, or maybe magenta is a better word? Anyway, I like it. First blackish watch I would actually wear when most pvd watches look better in ss. It's the casework and subdued dial make the difference. I really like what Eterna's doing design-wise in general, and their execution--cases, bracelets--is first rate. I rate them in design and finish in the vicinity of Omega.


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

vegasvince said:


> I've joined the club!
> 
> My first Eterna, which I bought pretty much on impulse from Ashford when I saw the price that was too good to pass up. For a thousand bucks I thought this Soleure has alot of complications. Day, date, month, moonphase, 24 hr time, and a monopusher chronograph! I really like how the indices and chapter ring are mirrored, to give it alot more sparkle when it catches the light. This is my first Eterna, and after seeing this one, I don't think it will be my last! Now if only Ashford would carry Kontikis...
> View attachment 6294530


Nice watch! Haven't seen that model before. 
What type of calendar is it?
Simple full calendar or annual calendar?


----------



## Mercury2wo (Oct 4, 2009)

Reporting at The Eterna Club with my Eterna Kontiki Diver.

The super engineered 1,000 meters dive watch enclosed in a titanium cage, not requiring a screw down crown and ability to move INTERNAL bezel even underwater.

Plus a super accurate COSC movement. 
Beautifully engraved case back.

The Design parent of the current "Porsche Diver"

Launched at USD 10,000 a few years back.

A commercial failure.

On and off pops up for sale on forums and the Bay.

I love the unique look of the watch.


----------



## vegasvince (Jun 3, 2006)

Mercury2wo said:


> Nice watch! Haven't seen that model before.
> What type of calendar is it?
> Simple full calendar or annual calendar?


Simple full calendar.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Has anyone had any experience with Eternafanatic? The vintage watches look all original and in mint condition, and he says they all register at 290 amplitude. 

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Eterna Kontiki on a cork strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> Eterna Kontiki on a cork strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you get this strap? It looks fantastic!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

ledr said:


> Where did you get this strap? It looks fantastic!


Thank you! I got it from Cork Watch Straps, they're based out of Portugal and have a couple different options.

So far I really like it. Its comfortable and has a nice supple feel to it. The hardware was decent but I ended up replacing it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

TradeKraft said:


> Thank you! I got it from Cork Watch Straps, they're based out of Portugal and have a couple different options.
> 
> So far I really like it. Its comfortable and has a nice supple feel to it. The hardware was decent but I ended up replacing it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


THank you for the info, that is quite impressive, the cork seems rather fragile but apparently it is durable, waterproof and washable. And it looks amazing


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

Are you sure the dumping of Vaughan, Madison, etc., models has nothing to do with Eterna? It is strange that so many of the same models were being dumped at the same time onto multiple grey market sellers. Seems too coordinated and simultaneous, and too much volume, of the same exact models, to be a case of an authorized dealer or two emptying out their old stock. I suspect that those may never have made their way to dealers in the first place (not surprising given the very high MSRP they announced when the Vaughan came out in 2008). The volume and coincident timing really seems like something that is coming from the source.

Choice or not, sitting by while defective units get to dumped into the North American market is not a smart move for Eterna. It is still a huge market and a bad reputation here can have repercussions if they ever want to reenter. Fiat and Alfa have tried to reenter the market here and their old reputations continue to haunt and drag down sales.

I suppose we should be glad that the grey market exists because otherwise people like me in North America may not even know about them. Eterna does have an authorized service contractor in Dayton, OH (Stoll & Co.) that does phenomenal work so that at least takes out the sting for those who take the plunge and buy something from this excellent brand.



BrentYYC said:


> Allow me to correct you on a few misconceptions.
> 
> First of all, as far as marketing goes Eterna has chosen (for whatever reason) not to compete in the North American market, much the same as Certina doesn't distribute in North America. Although the company presence is considerable in Europe and Asia, you can count the number of dealers in the USA and Canada on one hand. For both Eterna and Certina (and many others), if you live in North America your only option is pretty much to buy from American grey market re-sellers that source watches from dealers in Europe that are closing out of old product to make room for new.
> 
> ...


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Let me address these things one at a time (coming from someone who has a good deal of career experience with distribution channels and marketing).



Mark.W said:


> Are you sure the dumping of Vaughan, Madison, etc., models has nothing to do with Eterna?


It would be very strange for a company, in almost any industry, to do this through unauthorized channels. If there is "dumping" of product to be done (whether it's watches, cars, or almost anything else), it is always done through authorized retail channels so that the dealers can benefit. If a company were to dump product outside of their retailer network, they would soon lose all their dealers because the company would be perceived as competing with the dealers that are carrying their product. This is the reason why, if you go to any manufacturer website (watches or otherwise) you will only see full suggested retail prices. You will never see a manufacturer selling for less than the retail price at the dealer level, even though dealers may have the flexibility to sell at lower prices.



Mark.W said:


> It is strange that so many of the same models were being dumped at the same time onto multiple grey market sellers. Seems too coordinated and simultaneous, and too much volume, of the same exact models, to be a case of an authorized dealer or two emptying out their old stock.


Define "too much volume". There are only a couple of notable grey market dealers that re-sell Eterna, and their stock at any given time probably numbers only in the tens of units per model, not hundreds or thousands. Whenever they have a blowout sale it creates a big buzz on the forums, but I doubt they have a huge number of units available, and they sell out quickly.



Mark.W said:


> I suspect that those may never have made their way to dealers in the first place (not surprising given the very high MSRP they announced when the Vaughan came out in 2008). The volume and coincident timing really seems like something that is coming from the source.


That's not the way manufacturing works. A watch company wouldn't build five years of inventory all at once and then store it in a warehouse for years. They anticipate and predict demand, and build accordingly. If demand is low, they will reduce production, and vice versa. Whatever is built usually ends up on dealer shelves within weeks or at most a few months. Your conclusion seems to be based on the belief that a massive number of watches has been dumped on the market, and that can only mean they must have come out of the Eterna warehouse, but the reality is there is no big inventory of watches that has been sitting for years waiting to be distributed and the number that hit the grey market is actually a small fraction of what you think it is.



Mark.W said:


> Choice or not, sitting by while defective units get to dumped into the North American market is not a smart move for Eterna. It is still a huge market and a bad reputation here can have repercussions if they ever want to reenter. Fiat and Alfa have tried to reenter the market here and their old reputations continue to haunt and drag down sales.


I completely agree. It's never a good thing for bad product to enter the marketplace and/or for bad service to occur, but it really has nothing to do with Eterna. Buying from the grey market is like buying a car from a no-name dealer on a street corner. You have no idea what you're really getting and you have minimal recourse with the seller if you have problems, and no recourse with the manufacturer. The Fiat and Alfa comparison isn't valid because those were handled through a legitimate dealer network, and the companies themselves were responsible for their bad reputation. With Eterna (and every other watch that is available through a grey market re-seller) the watches at one time were in the hands of authorized dealers, but ultimately ended up in the hands of a secondary channel that has no connection to the manufacturer... no different than a used car dealer or somebody selling on Craigs List where the car originated from authorized dealer.

IMO, people need to have their eyes wide open if they want to buy through grey market channels, and be okay with the fact they may not get the quality of product they would get if they were to purchase through authorized channel. If they aren't going to be okay with the risk, then they should simply avoid the grey market, but, again, it shouldn't reflect negatively on the brand because there's no way of telling what the history of that 'problem watch' was.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

Just a minor correction: Eterna watches bought gray market have a manufacturer 2 yr. U.S. warranty, could be a factor for some.


----------



## Cybotron (Dec 7, 2006)

Eterna makes some nice watches but they are the grey markets best friend. It's tough for this brand to sell at ADs. Nobody is buying them so they get sent to the grey market. We win as WIS as we get super deals though.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Cybotron said:


> Eterna makes some nice watches but they are the grey markets best friend. It's tough for this brand to sell at ADs. Nobody is buying them so they get sent to the grey market. We win as WIS as we get super deals though.


Can you think of the reason why this is so? In Europe Eterna is a highly respected brand with a solid history to back up its reputation and notwithstanding the recent Chinese takeover the company itself seems to be going strong. In Europe Eterna watches are much more expensive and there is no grey market to speak of. So what's with the American ADs? Why wouldn't they sell Eterna? I mean, I'm OK with that as long as you guys from the US are willing to ship your second-hand Eternas to EU at bargain prices;-)


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

Sean779 said:


> Just a minor correction: Eterna watches bought gray market have a manufacturer 2 yr. U.S. warranty, could be a factor for some.


I'm not sure this is accurate outside SWI (worldofwatches, ewatches, thewatchery).

The Eternas I've purchased from SWI came with a stamped Eterna warranty card. An Eterna I purchased from Jomashop came with a Jomashop warranty card.


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

> There are only a couple of notable grey market dealers that re-sell Eterna, and their stock at any given time 
> probably numbers only in the tens of units per model, not hundreds or thousands

But even if it's just a few dozen units, still seems like too much volume to be coming from a single authorized dealer, although I suppose it could be one AD who enthusiastically bought a large number in the day. I see your point. They appear to have mostly gone to three or four resellers (including IguanaSell, who for some reason thinks it can sell them at four times the price of the others), although there are some smaller ones that also have some units. 

Seems like Eterna should be out there buying up these pieces (especially the ones with potential technical issues) to avoid the grey market drag on its brand, especially if the volume is as low as you suspect it is. Cartier, IWC, and a few others are doing just that right now in Hong Kong because of the oversupply and downturn in luxury watch market, to avoid seeing those units flood the grey market.

But I suppose Eterna's negligence is our gain and obviously I don't expect them to behave the same way as a Cartier. And if they'd done that, I probably wouldn't be able to have taken this picture of my black Vaughan big date on aftermarket Staib mesh.


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Now, this is a beauty! Is this a domed dial?


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

ledr said:


> Now, this is a beauty! Is this a domed dial?


Yes, a domed dial, domed crystal, and even the 3030 movement is domed to accommodate the "domyness." Total thickness is a little under 10mm.


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

platinumEX said:


> I'm not sure this is accurate outside SWI (worldofwatches, ewatches, thewatchery).
> 
> The Eternas I've purchased from SWI came with a stamped Eterna warranty card. An Eterna I purchased from Jomashop came with a Jomashop warranty card.


I think you're right, thanks for the correction.


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

New arrival. My third modern Eterna, the Avant Garde.

P8283282 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P8293231 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P8283263a by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Balu53 (Apr 3, 2012)

Dear Eternal Owner Club,
I'm very happy to introduce my new Kon-Tiki.
I've got it from the first owner and he also ordered the Watch Rate Certification.
br, Günter


----------



## Finnman (Sep 3, 2016)

Nice watches over here!

My watch is from 1947.
After many decades unused it went through maintenance and now it rests in my wrist - truly a beautiful piece of time.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

My Kontiki 20









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ETERNA KonTiki Chrono for Saturday


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I love my Kontiki!! Have a great day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumEX (Sep 30, 2013)

The Royal KonTiki is super comfortable.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> I love my Kontiki!! Have a great day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me too. My go to watch.


cfw said:


> My Kontiki 20
> 
> View attachment 9449426
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

ETERNA KonTiki for Wednesday, 









"Walking the Earth, like Kain in Kung Foo"...


----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

May I join the club..arrived Saturday 
Can't stop looking at the dial
Leather and Bracelet ( what a PIA to change )


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Love this Madison!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My second KonTiki. If anyone has tips for removing the bracelet screws, I'm all ears. I really want to put it on the bracelet, but they appear to have been tightened by a bear.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Welcome to the club! In case you haven't seen the bylaws, they state that new members must loan their Eterna to the first member who welcomes them! 

Gorgeous watch, though. I've thought about consolidating again into one of those.



u2bdet said:


> May I join the club..arrived Saturday
> Can't stop looking at the dial
> Leather and Bracelet ( what a PIA to change )


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> My second KonTiki. If anyone has tips for removing the bracelet screws, I'm all ears. I really want to put it on the bracelet, but they appear to have been tightened by a bear.


I have a few tips here: Eterna KonTiki - for adventurers and individualists - Page 32


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

nordwulf said:


> I have a few tips here: Eterna KonTiki - for adventurers and individualists - Page 32


I followed this procedure and it worked flawlessly. Just be sure to take it slowly. Good luck!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## u2bdet (Mar 5, 2011)

Thanks ! ...LOL , Chief , Just send me your address on the reservation , I have been infatuated with this dial since I first saw it ...


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

The time of the day, when the decision is made....this one, this one again for Thursday.

















_Have a good day all!_


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> I followed this procedure and it worked flawlessly. Just be sure to take it slowly. Good luck!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, folks. The trick was larger screwdrivers. The ones that are made for eyeglasses don't fill the whole screw slot and didn't provide enough torque.

Unfortunately, the screws tend to cross thread if I don't back them up first. I crossed one and broke it.

Anyone know where to buy more screw pins? I'd like to add my last half link.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

By the way, here it is on the bracelet. I think it's a keeper.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> By the way, here it is on the bracelet. I think it's a keeper.


Beautiful! I love my 4 hands.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

ChiefWahoo said:


> By the way, here it is on the bracelet. I think it's a keeper.


My favorite of the Eternas, a great watch.


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

New strap for the Kontiki&#8230;


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

PA080470 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Henry Krinkle said:


> PA080470 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


Beautiful watch! Great photo too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Beautiful watch! Great photo too.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> By the way, here it is on the bracelet. I think it's a keeper.


How is the height and weight of this watch on the wrist?

It seems to be one of the best eternas, how do you like so long?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

It's spectacular. It's only my second 42mm, so I think it's very light. My other chronos have been 44-46, though this is a beefy bracelet. But with my wrist size, I actually bought this as my "smaller" watch, and I think it wears nicely that way. 
Short version: it's small compared to what I'm used to. And I love it.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

My third Eterna, the 1948 Legacy. Superb build quality, top notch Sellita SW 300-1 movement, and flawless calfskin leather butterfly strap. Don't really need that Omega I was considering...









Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> My third Eterna, the 1948 Legacy. Superb build quality, top notch Sellita SW 300-1 movement, and flawless calfskin leather butterfly strap. Don't really need that Omega I was considering...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! Great looking watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

ChiefWahoo said:


> It's spectacular. It's only my second 42mm, so I think it's very light. My other chronos have been 44-46, though this is a beefy bracelet. But with my wrist size, I actually bought this as my "smaller" watch, and I think it wears nicely that way.
> Short version: it's small compared to what I'm used to. And I love it.


Thanks for the reply.

I managed to find and buy one second hand, which should arrive next week. It seems its getting harder to find this particular version, even on grey market.

Very happy, will post pics when I get it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

jenyang said:


> My third Eterna, the 1948 Legacy. Superb build quality, top notch Sellita SW 300-1 movement, and flawless calfskin leather butterfly strap. Don't really need that Omega I was considering...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Strange style did they choose for a watch from a series commemorating the 1948 invention of the Eterna-Matic system. Strange, because the majority of the design features of this watch just oozes 1950s. But regardless of that, it looks like a really classy, versatile (casual, but will do as a dress watch) and understated watch. Even the date window doesn't seem to disturb the design much (and I usually prefer no-date watches). Great choice- wear it in good health!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

mkws said:


> Strange style did they choose for a watch from a series commemorating the 1948 invention of the Eterna-Matic system. Strange, because the majority of the design features of this watch just oozes 1950s. But regardless of that, it looks like a really classy, versatile (casual, but will do as a dress watch) and understated watch. Even the date window doesn't seem to disturb the design much (and I usually prefer no-date watches). Great choice- wear it in good health!


Thanks for commenting. I like understated so it's really up my alley.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

Eterna recently announced a new "limited" line, the Granges 1856:









https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/eterna-granges-1856-collection-introducing

As far as I can tell, it looks like a reissue of the Vaughan Big Date, but with different dial variations and a different steel bracelet. It has the same in-house 3030 movement as the Vaughan and the dimensions are identical, and costs $5,200 direct from Eterna's on-line eBoutique.

Really love the look of the piece, especially the blue one. Just seems hard to swallow spending $5,200 when I picked up my Vaughan Big Date (which appears to be same watch, different dial) for about $1,100.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Mark.W said:


> Eterna recently announced a new "limited" line, the Granges 1856:
> 
> View attachment 9847194
> 
> ...


Patience... especially since you already have the Vaughan and they are so similar. Breathe in... Breathe out.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

It is here! Kontiki chrono, what a gorgeous watch. My first Eterna, also my first swiss timepiece, definitely a keeper.

I was afraid it could be too heavy and with too much height, but I was completely wrong. Right weight, right dimensions. And has a extremely confortable bracelet.

I am very happy I could get one of this. Thanks to everyone in this thread for tips and info about kontikis and Eternas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scott59 (Sep 5, 2013)

alexgand said:


> It is here! Kontiki chrono, what a gorgeous watch. My first Eterna, also my first swiss timepiece, definitely a keeper.
> 
> I was afraid it could be too heavy and with too much height, but I was completely wrong. Right weight, right dimensions. And has a extremely confortable bracelet.
> 
> I am very happy I could get one of this. Thanks to everyone in this thread for tips and info about kontikis and Eternas.


Enjoy it! For my taste, that is one of the very best looking Eternas out there. I think you should offer it as a prize, preferably to me, in your upcoming and obligatory 30 post milestone giveaway. I think that's how they do things around here. Am I wrong?


----------



## Bartel (Mar 5, 2015)

What kind of strap is that and where did u get it???!!!???
Looks perfect!!!


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

alexgand said:


> It is here! Kontiki chrono, what a gorgeous watch. My first Eterna, also my first swiss timepiece, definitely a keeper.
> 
> I was afraid it could be too heavy and with too much height, but I was completely wrong. Right weight, right dimensions. And has a extremely confortable bracelet.
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. The bracelet is about as good as it gets. Congratulations on your purchase. Similar to this one.








Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I love mine too! Fantastic watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrentYYC (Feb 2, 2012)

Bartel said:


> What kind of strap is that and where did u get it???!!!???
> Looks perfect!!!


Nobody knows what you're referring to unless you quote the post.


----------



## tinitini (Aug 11, 2015)




----------



## nickyboyo (Jan 7, 2010)

You just can't beat an old KonTiki20....


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

nickyboyo said:


> You just can't beat an old KonTiki20....
> View attachment 9885314


Yes u can but only the 37mm Kontiki 20









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have four Eterna's at the Moment. Love them all and for the price you get one hell of a watch.

Thinking of unloading one or two because I just have too many other watches in the rotation. The Orange & Black that I thought would be my least favorite is my favorite.


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

I found these pictures on my phone...Sorry for posting consecutively. This is the rarer color of the Eterna Four Hands in my opinion. The dial and AR coating is amazing, really makes the watch pop.


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Some more of the KonTiki Date...


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sevenmack said:


> Some more of the KonTiki Date...
> View attachment 9899858
> 
> View attachment 9899874
> ...


Fantastic photos of a beautiful watch! Thanks for sharing them.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

I think these are some of the best photos taken of a Kontiki Date I have seen.



Sevenmack said:


> Some more of the KonTiki Date...
> View attachment 9899858
> 
> View attachment 9899874
> ...


----------



## Ecesp004 (Sep 30, 2011)

This is what I am wearing today.


----------



## watchvaultnyc (Jun 5, 2014)

Eternamatic 3000, for a time the slimmest automatic watch with date:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Loving my Madison!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Capt8ball (Jan 6, 2015)

Good morning forum - 

I've seen Eterna recently debuted a line of dress watches and baptized the line "Eternity". They autos seem to be powered by Selitta 200s and diameter at 40mm. I was curious if anyone here has seen one in the wild or can share any experience or knowledge on the Eternity line. Thanks.


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jk1492 (Sep 20, 2016)

So what is the reputation of Eterna outside of the USA? Is it carried in more AD retailers in Europe and elsewhere? I LOVE their watches, but their reputation to me is that of a brand where you get 90% off deals on the grey market. Which is fine, as I'm not buying them to impress anyone. but its an interesting marketing dilemma.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

jk1492 said:


> So what is the reputation of Eterna outside of the USA? Is it carried in more AD retailers in Europe and elsewhere? I LOVE their watches, but their reputation to me is that of a brand where you get 90% off deals on the grey market. Which is fine, as I'm not buying them to impress anyone. but its an interesting marketing dilemma.


I prefer they're vintage stuff









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I bought two on the GM and they are fantastic. A KonTiki 4 hands and a Tangaroa, both with elaborated Sellita movements. The KonTiki is + 3 SPD and the Tangaroa + 8. The KonTiki has a better bracelet than my friend's Rolex. They have a storied history (created ETA for example). They have a much stronger marketing presence in Europe and China since they are now owned by a Chinese holding company, but still Swiss made.















Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

*I'll Play ...*











Kurt


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Pulsometer is such a great looking watch, love mine:


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

cfw said:


> I prefer they're vintage stuff
> 
> View attachment 10498514
> 
> ...


So do I, especially when it comes to size- the contemporary Eternas are beautiful, and there is nothing I could dislike about most of them, but they're often quite large.

Regarding my general opinion of the brand: it's excellent. I've probably said it dozens of times, but I'll say it again- I love my '52 Eterna. All the other Eternas - vintage and contemporary alike - that I had the opportunity to have a look at, were outstanding watches as well. Hope I can get another one the next time I go watch hunting at the flea market.


----------



## tommy_boy (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

mkws said:


> So do I, especially when it comes to size- the contemporary Eternas are beautiful, and there is nothing I could dislike about most of them, but they're often quite large.
> 
> Regarding my general opinion of the brand: it's excellent. I've probably said it dozens of times, but I'll say it again- I love my '52 Eterna. All the other Eternas - vintage and contemporary alike - that I had the opportunity to have a look at, were outstanding watches as well. Hope I can get another one the next time I go watch hunting at the flea market.


They made some very nice pieces, I rate them very highly. I am on my 3rd vintage and first modern.

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgart08 (Dec 27, 2008)

My entry into the club. Loving this watch!


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

online photo sharing


----------



## notional (Feb 23, 2011)

Pic I took in a mini write up on Super Kon tiki and homages in the Diver watch area. I love my 1973LE!

Sent from my Commodore VIC-20


----------



## Joe Ribbon (Aug 10, 2014)

Eterna Matic 1000 - belonged to my great uncle.


----------



## e9stibi (Dec 19, 2008)

Made by eterna ...










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Joe Ribbon said:


> Eterna Matic 1000 - belonged to my great uncle.


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## franco60 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mine's a bit older (1973 Super Kontiki Reissue) from early/mid-2000s, but it's a ETA 2824.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I apologize if this has been covered elsewhere... JLC and Grand Seiko come up frequently with respect to fit, finish and overall quality. Since I don't own either of those brands, I was curious if anyone had any experience with how they compare to something like the Eterna Madison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

P1200083 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## jonnypneumatic (Sep 24, 2015)

Henry Krinkle said:


> P1200083 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


What model is this? Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

jonnypneumatic said:


> What model is this? Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


It is the Avante-Garde and it can be had very cheaply from the grey market.


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> I apologize if this has been covered elsewhere... JLC and Grand Seiko come up frequently with respect to fit, finish and overall quality. Since I don't own either of those brands, I was curious if anyone had any experience with how they compare to something like the Eterna Madison.


I have a Madison Spherodrive. It is a lovely watch on the wrist and the movement through the case back is gorgeous. The case is well done and the strap is actually one of my favorites - very good quality gator. The clasp is god as well, although I found it more comfortable to flip it 180 degrees from the "normal" orientation so it goes around my wrist more comfortably. My only nit to pick is that the crown is not as pretty as could be, especially in the grooves where it looks like the metal is not nicely finished or something. It really is a small thing and I do not focus on it, but occasionally I think about how to make it more sparkly in the crown grooves.

I bought my on super black Friday discount last year and have only seen it once again at that price. The MSRP of $6000 is crazy, but it is certainly a fair value at half that.

As to comparison with JLC or GS, my limited sample of Eternas does not warrant a great generalization. But I've been underwhelmed by some JLCs for their price. Grand Seikos that I have handled are always well done. I think market prices are somewhat fair indicators for comparison, so take a time only hand wound from all three and float a comparison.


----------



## qcjulle (Jun 5, 2013)

Took my Kontiki out for brunch.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

MediumRB said:


> I have a Madison Spherodrive. It is a lovely watch on the wrist and the movement through the case back is gorgeous. The case is well done and the strap is actually one of my favorites - very good quality gator. The clasp is god as well, although I found it more comfortable to flip it 180 degrees from the "normal" orientation so it goes around my wrist more comfortably. My only nit to pick is that the crown is not as pretty as could be, especially in the grooves where it looks like the metal is not nicely finished or something. It really is a small thing and I do not focus on it, but occasionally I think about how to make it more sparkly in the crown grooves.
> 
> I bought my on super black Friday discount last year and have only seen it once again at that price. The MSRP of $6000 is crazy, but it is certainly a fair value at half that.
> 
> As to comparison with JLC or GS, my limited sample of Eternas does not warrant a great generalization. But I've been underwhelmed by some JLCs for their price. Grand Seikos that I have handled are always well done. I think market prices are somewhat fair indicators for comparison, so take a time only hand wound from all three and float a comparison.


Thanks for sharing your thoughts! With so many discussions about Rolex vs Grand Seiko and other similar discussions it made we wonder how Eterna really compares to some of these more popular brands.

From my experience, my Madison and Kontiki Four Hands compare favorably to my Panerai, Heuer Monaco (modern Caliber 11 model), Omega, and Rolex Sub (1999 model that I no longer own). Having only briefly handled JLC in stores and never seeing a GS in person it piqued my curiosity.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

New Eterna landed today!!


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Henry Krinkle said:


> It is the Avante-Garde and it can be had very cheaply from the grey market.


Beautiful watch. What is the lug to lug size on it?


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Haven't worn this one for a while but still a favorite in the collection.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

What a great thread! And great forum as well. I never really discovered the Public Forum until I discovered Eterna about a week ago. It took me all of 5 minutes to decide on my first Eterna, the LE Heritage Military 1939:







The first one I tried on, was this beautiful Kontiki with the turquoise accents. It had a lovely steel bracelet, but I also imagined it on a mesh as well:



I find the prices they are asking for this quality of watch are more than reasonable. Even at full MSRP. The ETA movement in mine has fluctuated slightly depending upon how much I wear it. So far, it has not exceeded +2secs per 24hrs. If I decide on another Eterna in the future, I would really love to have one with an in house movement.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

alexgand said:


> It is here! Kontiki chrono, what a gorgeous watch. My first Eterna, also my first swiss timepiece, definitely a keeper.
> 
> I was afraid it could be too heavy and with too much height, but I was completely wrong. Right weight, right dimensions. And has a extremely confortable bracelet.
> 
> ...


That is a beauty. And a stunning case back as well. Congratulations!


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Beautiful watch. What is the lug to lug size on it?


50 mm. I have a flattish 6 3/8 inch wrist and I can wear it with no problems.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

qcjulle said:


> Took my Kontiki out for brunch.
> 
> View attachment 10602762


That is a beauty. I looked at this model again yesterday. Love the vintage effect of the turquoise on the hands and markers, as well as the Pointer Date. I have a Military 1939, also with ETA movement, and very pleased with the accuracy.

I also found the steel bracelet on your Kontiki to be beautifully made and nice and heavy, which I like.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks for sharing your thoughts! With so many discussions about Rolex vs Grand Seiko and other similar discussions it made we wonder how Eterna really compares to some of these more popular brands.
> 
> From my experience, my Madison and Kontiki Four Hands compare favorably to my Panerai, Heuer Monaco (modern Caliber 11 model), Omega, and Rolex Sub (1999 model that I no longer own). Having only briefly handled JLC in stores and never seeing a GS in person it piqued my curiosity.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Since owning my Heritage Military 1939 for a week now, I have been trying very hard to deny that the quality is comparable to my Grand Seikos. Perhaps not so much in the dial and hands, but then Grand Seiko does not make a comparable model. The polishing and brushing effects on the case are excellent, and the leather strap is perfect. The ETA movement, so far, fluctuates from -2secs to +1sec/day, depending upon how much it is worn. I would certainly not hesitate recommending this watch to anyone. It has great vintage appeal, yet it could easily pass as a dressier watch.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Just want to share some more photos of my Heritage Military 1939, which I have owned for a week. At the time I first saw this watch, my mind was absolutely set on getting a Rolex Explorer 1. So, I was a bit reluctant to try this on. When it was on my wrist, though, my reaction was that I liked it better. Being a very impulsive guy, I was making every effort not to like this watch as much as the Explorer, as I did not simply want to get it because I could afford it at the time, and would have a rather long wait to be able to afford the Rolex.

Many thanks for my favourite Authorized Dealers, Time & Gold, particularly to Juanita who I bought this watch from. Having dealt with them for almost 20 years, I am never happier than when I am able to purchase a watch from them. I am particularly grateful that they have decided recently to become the only dealer for Eterna in Canada.



The dial on this watch is a lot simpler than the Explorer 1, but not less interesting. That is what got to me. And it turns out - at least, so far - to my delight, that the movement is just as accurate as I would expect the Explorer to be. It also has a comparable power reserve. Perhaps I am wrong, but because Eterna is responsible for giving rise to ETA, I expect that their attention to, and modification of the ETA movement, is as good as it can get. So far, at least, I am very satisfied.

There is absolutely nothing about this watch that I can fault.















Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> Just want to share some more photos of my Heritage Military 1939, which I have owned for a week. At the time I first saw this watch, my mind was absolutely set on getting a Rolex Explorer 1. So, I was a bit reluctant to try this on. When it was on my wrist, though, my reaction was that I liked it better. Being a very impulsive guy, I was making every effort not to like this watch as much as the Explorer, as I did not simply want to get it because I could afford it at the time, and would have a rather long wait to be able to afford the Rolex.
> 
> Many thanks for my favourite Authorized Dealers, Time & Gold, particularly to Juanita who I bought this watch from. Having dealt with them for almost 20 years, I am never happier than when I am able to purchase a watch from them. I am particularly grateful that they have decided recently to become the only dealer for Eterna in Canada.
> 
> ...


Great pictures! And what a great watch! I'm glad you're enjoying it so much. 
Cheers,
Jon

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saw this interesting Monta diver. It's a new company started by the Everest Bands and it features an Eterna calibre 3909A. You can read about it here: https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/26550/click









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sean779 (Jul 23, 2007)

JonS1967 said:


> Saw this interesting Monta diver. It's a new company started by the Everest Bands and it features an Eterna calibre 3909A. You can read about it here: https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/26550/click
> 
> 
> 
> ...


award for most $$$ micro.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

JonS1967 said:


> Saw this interesting Monta diver. It's a new company started by the Everest Bands and it features an Eterna calibre 3909A. You can read about it here: https://api.watchville.co/v2/posts/26550/click
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for this and the link. This looks very promising. The Eterna 39 movement, from what I read, is an incredible and robust movement, and allows up to 88 movement variations. I wish Eterna used it in more of their watches, although I certainly have no complaint so far with mine and the ETA movement it has.

The watch is a nice 40mm size, and I love that the movement fits the case exactly, without using a sizing ring. I don't know why I find watches like that so impressive, but I do.

Normally, I would have a problem with a watch like this, as in where to have it serviced. Not that I am necessarily interested in buying a Monta, but at least there is an AD here where I could get it serviced.

Although I am not at all familiar with how the bezel of a diver watch is normally held in place, I do know from my AD that they get a lot of diver watches where the bezel has become unattached. Not so much with the Breitling, as their bezels are held in place with screws. And this Monta with a gasket.

Also of interest is that there are no crown guards.


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

My pre production prototype super kontiki says hello


----------



## bluemartinifan (Jun 16, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

Just got this back from the spa on Friday. I missed it.

P2180175 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P2180168 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr

P2180186 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## Blue_wave (Feb 20, 2017)

Love my vintage Kontiki 20









a 70's beauties


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Blue_wave said:


> Love my vintage Kontiki 20
> 
> View attachment 10957258
> 
> ...


That is a beauty! Thanks for sharing it with us.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellite (Aug 3, 2011)

Henry Krinkle said:


> Just got this back from the spa on Friday. I missed it.
> 
> P2180175 by Hank Blanc, on Flickr
> 
> ...


Very nice. Can you give some history on that model?


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

New strap came in today for my Pulsometer, tropic rubber from watch gecko!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tiki5698 said:


> New strap came in today for my Pulsometer, tropic rubber from watch gecko!
> 
> View attachment 10997154


Nice looking tropic!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

This is a really nice deal on the Eterna Soleur Moonphase Chrono:
Eterna Soleure Moonphase Chronograph Men's Watch Model: 8340.41.44.1175

If only I didn't already have all those bases covered!


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

Kontiki


----------



## Sevenmack (Oct 16, 2011)

Th e KonTiki Date on a Hirsch Leonardo strap:


----------



## LodeRunner (Feb 17, 2013)

Eterna Vaughan on ColaReb Siena black strap


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Swapped the bracelet back over to the white this week, since I don't have enough screws to wear both bracelets at once.
I'm going to pretend it's summer until summer is here.


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Mark.W said:


> Eterna Vaughan on ColaReb Siena black strap
> 
> View attachment 11213562


Gorgeous watch, i've been wanting to pick up one of these for ages

Sent from my HTC U Ultra using Tapatalk


----------



## Lovro_ (Jun 11, 2011)

Super KonTiki

Poslano sa mog EVA-L19 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

Look out what I found on top of the main gate of Porto Alegre's old market (south of Brazil). Could it be a real Eterna?


----------



## Recoil Rob (Jun 28, 2014)

That's pretty cool. If it were a Rolex clock worth a few thousand or more, don't think an Eterna will pull that much interest.


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's my KonTiki 1958.


----------



## Lovro_ (Jun 11, 2011)

Poslano sa mog EVA-L19 koristeći Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi all. Hope to join your club soon. There's a kontiki chronograph 1241 on sale on eBay for $899. Is that a good deal and how old is it? I understand that it's an "old new stock" Will it need to get it serviced? Thanks


----------



## alexgand (Jun 7, 2015)

mrod1108 said:


> Hi all. Hope to join your club soon. There's a kontiki chronograph 1241 on sale on eBay for $899. Is that a good deal and how old is it? I understand that it's an "old new stock" Will it need to get it serviced? Thanks


Its a great watch, I love mine. As it becomes more scarce, it will be dificult to find another one at good condition. Dont think it will need service soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

alexgand said:


> Its a great watch, I love mine. As it becomes more scarce, it will be dificult to find another one at good condition. Dont think it will need service soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I'm going to get it soon, the seller has both pvd and stainless. Leaning towards the PVD.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mrod1108 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to get it soon, the seller has both pvd and stainless. Leaning towards the PVD.
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


Awesome watch! I have the four hands version. Personally, I'd go for the stainless version.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Anyone ordered one of these? I put a deposit down for one yesterday, expected October. Only 300 being made apparently.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmof10 (Mar 10, 2014)

My two Eternas. The Kontiki chrono was bought in EEUU, and the Adventic manufacture in Germany. Very happy with both watches, pieces for "connoisseurs"...;-)

I cant post pics in this forum because the rules sorry


----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)

New pic of an old friend.

P4110047 copy by Hank Blanc, on Flickr


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Tropic strap looks awesome on the kontiki!



TradeKraft said:


> IG: Tradekraft


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

tiki5698 said:


> Tropic strap looks awesome on the kontiki!


Thanks! I just added it... I figured it would be a good addition for warm weather.

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

The Kontiki goes well with a cup of coffee (my third one today;-)
image hosting websitescertificity.com


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

mrod1108 said:


> Hi all. Hope to join your club soon. There's a kontiki chronograph 1241 on sale on eBay for $899. Is that a good deal and how old is it? I understand that it's an "old new stock" Will it need to get it serviced? Thanks


Update. My very own ETERNA Kontiki chronograph arrives Saturday. Pics to follow.

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

my one and only from 1971 cal 1489k


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Count me in guys! Just arrived today. 42mm but wears like a 40!









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Happy to be back in the summer rotation.









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

Just grabbed the last Tangeroa 3-hand at Jomashop. Gray dial, bracelet, $599. It will keep company with my Soleure moonphase triple-date chrono.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

New strap on the '52 ref. 106 BDT (cal. 520U)








Handmade ox leather strap, visually quite similar to a pigskin strap, which the watch would most likely have been originally equipped with. And, the colour of it compliments the dial far better than that of the previous strap.


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

Celebrating _syttende mai_ with the '58 reissue kontiki.


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

free photo hosting
take a screenshot


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this yesterday. I'm so glad I was able to snag this from Jomashop when they were around $700! What a tremendous watch for that money.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

ledr said:


> free photo hosting
> take a screenshot


Great strap

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jitzz (Nov 10, 2014)

Just in case anyone is looking for bracelet, seiko oyster fits perfectly to kontiki..


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

What about a watch with Eterna movement?









Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sokolow (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi everyone. I join to Eterna's club with my new buy: Kontiki Chrono. It's next watch to my Eterna's collection. Rest of them I will show you later


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

I am thinking of buying a Eterna Soleure Moonphase with black dial. I was wondering if anyone has one and what they think about reading time, say in a dimley lit restaurant. 

I have a Maurice Lacroix with black dial and silver hands. It is nearly impossible to read time without some direct light shining on the dial. 

Just wondering if there is any lume or the hands are white on the Eterna. 

Thanks.


----------



## sokolow (Jan 3, 2016)

Sunnygps said:


> I am thinking of buying a Eterna Soleure Moonphase with black dial. I was wondering if anyone has one and what they think about reading time, say in a dimley lit restaurant.
> 
> I have a Maurice Lacroix with black dial and silver hands. It is nearly impossible to read time without some direct light shining on the dial.
> 
> ...


Are two differetns Eterna Soleure 8340.41.44.1175 and 8840.41.41.1225. For me the first look better, but a second one has some lume, so probably can be more readable.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

sokolow said:


> Are two differetns Eterna Soleure 8340.41.44.1175 and 8840.41.41.1225. For me the first look better, but a second one has some lume, so probably can be more readable.


Thanks. I'll probably wait a day and see if I still want one. Trying to talk myself out of buying a Omega Speedmaster. But, this 8340.41.44.1175 looks great as a casual weekend get together wear.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

I have a Speedy moonphase and an Eterna Soleure moonphase. I like the Eterna much better, and it's $1,000 less expensive...


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Crashdad said:


> I have a Speedy moonphase and an Eterna Soleure moonphase. I like the Eterna much better, and it's $1,000 less expensive...


Is your Eterna 8340.41.44.1175 model? I am wondering how easy it is to read time in low lighting.


----------



## Kentucky Gentleman (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm away from my watches right now, and I can't tell you the model number. But it's the black dial version, and visibility is not an issue for my very old eyes.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Crashdad said:


> I'm away from my watches right now, and I can't tell you the model number. But it's the black dial version, and visibility is not an issue for my very old eyes.


Thanks @Crashdad. I will order it tomorrow. I will have to take the risk at this point.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

With all this talk about Eterna ceasing to exist I took the plunge and got this one to go with my black dialed four hands. It's a striking watch and it seems the alligator strap could last a lifetime. Read Eterna paid off its creditors and was going to partner with Amazon as an AD. I hope they continue to provide us with terrific watches...









Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

Sunnygps said:


> Thanks @Crashdad. I will order it tomorrow. I will have to take the risk at this point.


BTW, I did end up buying one.


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

jenyang said:


> With all this talk about Eterna ceasing to exist I took the plunge and got this one to go with my black dialed four hands. It's a striking watch and it seems the alligator strap could last a lifetime. Read Eterna paid off its creditors and was going to partner with Amazon as an AD. I hope they continue to provide us with terrific watches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch. Wear it in good health.


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sunnygps said:


> BTW, I did end up buying one.
> 
> View attachment 12142122


How does the single push button feels? 
How do you like the watch overall?

I've been keeping an eye on this for a while and current prices are probably the lowest they will ever get

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

jenyang said:


> With all this talk about Eterna ceasing to exist


WHAT?!
I can't win. I overpaid for my first KonTiki just before the pricing plummeted. I was going to sell my chrono and I'm sure it's worthless now with no warranty behind it.

No more Swiss watches. These things are killing me! :-(


----------



## oso2276 (Apr 19, 2017)

Same thing is happening to Glicyne watches. I took the opportunity to buy an Airman 1 for a great price. 

Enviado desde mi Moto G (5) Plus mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

jenyang said:


> With all this talk about Eterna ceasing to exist I took the plunge and got this one to go with my black dialed four hands. It's a striking watch and it seems the alligator strap could last a lifetime. Read Eterna paid off its creditors and was going to partner with Amazon as an AD. I hope they continue to provide us with terrific watches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would say it's all nasty rumours regarding Eterna at the moment. There is nothing definitive to suggest they are going under.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rfortson (Feb 18, 2012)

jenyang said:


> With all this talk about Eterna ceasing to exist I took the plunge and got this one to go with my black dialed four hands. It's a striking watch and it seems the alligator strap could last a lifetime. *Read Eterna paid off its creditors and was going to partner with Amazon as an AD*. I hope they continue to provide us with terrific watches...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. I had one and sold it, but miss it. Love the KonTiki story, too.

And to the bolded part, here's an article I found. I hope this helps Eterna survive.

https://journal.hautehorlogerie.org/en/kontiki-meets-amazon-the-new-adventures-of-eterna/


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Out and about yesterday with my Pulsometer.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

rfortson said:


> And to the bolded part, here's an article I found. I hope this helps Eterna survive.
> 
> https://journal.hautehorlogerie.org/en/kontiki-meets-amazon-the-new-adventures-of-eterna/


Very interesting. I hope this helps Eterna flourish.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

My KonTiki.


----------



## Mortys (Dec 27, 2015)

Eterna WWW


----------



## Mortys (Dec 27, 2015)

Eterna WWW
Hi everyone,
I am new in Eterna world and i would like to get some info on this Eterna WWW. 
Can anybody here confirm if this watch is correct? 
Though the seller is a reputable person, but an extra confirmation will do no harm. Thanks in advance. Any info is appreciated.
Sorry if i am posting in wrong thread. 
https://www.ebay.nl/itm/162564570632


----------



## Barry S (Dec 18, 2015)

Mortys said:


> Eterna WWW
> Hi everyone,
> I am new in Eterna world and i would like to get some info on this Eterna WWW.
> Can anybody here confirm if this watch is correct?
> ...


Not that this is the wrong place but this Military Watch Resource forum might provide you with more information:

http://www.mwrforum.net/forums/forum.php


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

Came across this Eterna Kontiki this weekend. Trying to get more info. 1960's I think.
Thanks


----------



## DietersRover (May 26, 2016)

Wore the Kontiki today. I think it's a 1962.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## accidentalsuccess (Aug 24, 2014)

Gorgeous

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

New shoes, bradystrap sailcloth!


----------



## sherwoodschwartz (Apr 16, 2009)

now on nato:


----------



## Colombia (Sep 7, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## dvuckovic (Aug 15, 2017)

Anyone know what model is this? Cal is 1501k


----------



## TradeKraft (Apr 11, 2014)

IG: Tradekraft


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

My Tangaroa Moonphase. One of my first purchases and still a favorite.


----------



## Churlish (Oct 9, 2013)

Madison


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

@Churlish, love your Madison! Nice to see it again. Please keep those pictures coming 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coogan (May 19, 2011)




----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

blobtech said:


> My Tangaroa Moonphase. One of my first purchases and still a favorite.
> 
> View attachment 12456349
> 
> ...


Aaaaand now it's back on my list. . .


----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

I have not seen this here yet. 
Eterna Heritage 1938 Chronograph


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

blobtech said:


> I have not seen this here yet.
> Eterna Heritage 1938 Chronograph


A few of these have been selling on ebay lately. I came so close...


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

And, it's a second Eterna for my collection! Recently became a happy owner of this:








Calibre 905H, full stainless steel waterproof case with a screw-down back. Dates to 1942 (according to the serial number chart at schild-eterna.de). Still waiting for a response from Eterna, regarding a confirmation of the date of manufacture and the reference number.

At 28mm in diameter, some would prefer to sit on a porcupine rather than wear it, but a)from WWI until the 1960s, this was a popular gents' watch size b)sometimes a fairly small (6.5" to 6"8 on a hot day) wrist is a blessing.

Here it is side by side with its bigger (though younger, by exactly 10 years) sibling from 1952:


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

I have recently contacted Eterna about the watch - turns out, that either the serial numbers chart at Schild-Eterna.de was somewhat inaccurate, or the watch has been assembled from case and movement batches from 1942, because the year of manufacture of the watch in archive entry for it is 1943. So, 1943, not 1942.

In the process of communicating with Eterna and asking them some more questions, I made something of a discovery, which can be useful to vintage Eterna owners - documentation of the Eterna reference number system. 
Full thread here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/eterna-reference-number-system-4539431.html


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Amazing Monday!!
Only watch with the name of the city - Lima - I love the most!!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chucho73 (May 5, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Kontiki 4 Hands









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

My second KonTiki.


----------



## MHeather (Jan 16, 2017)

1948 chronograph, my first real watch and definitely a keeper. Chronometre sertified eta 7751









Lähetetty minun Lenovo P2a42 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Matthijs (Jan 31, 2008)

Strange Ebay vs Chrono24 listing...


----------



## Matthijs (Jan 31, 2008)

See photos above. Found this listing of Kontiki. Same serial number. But... different to my opinion. The numbers are the same but case back sticker overlapping on the Ebay listing and free on the Chrono24. Besides that the orange triangle on the bezel is slightly different. Any ideas on this?


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm considering purchasing a Legacy 1948 with the cal 39 movement in it, but am a little gun shy because of the higher costs compared to those with Sellita movements. I have two Kontikis, both with Sellita movements and they run great. Has anyone had any direct experience with the cal 39 that can speak to its accuracy and reliability?

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## l66666 (Feb 5, 2017)

I've got a wonderful Porsche Design by Eterna in titanium


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Sold a Tag Carrera day date to get this one, and am really happy with it, my third Eterna. The 3903a Spherodrive movement is +/- 0 spd after 36 hours. The zinc oxide ball bearing in the mainspring barrel requires no lubrication, which supposedly makes it more reliable and in need of less frequent servicing. Time will tell on that count.

The sunbirst dial pops and the large date window at 3 o'clock provides good balance with the small seconds hand at 9. It is almost like it is magnified without a cyclops. The handmade alligator strap with butterfly clasp fits like a glove and the strap feels like silk. This one at 41.5 mm is a perfect size for my 7.5 inch wrist.

I must say, I have become a big fan of Eterna.










Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## joeabroad (Dec 23, 2016)

One of, suddenly, many:


----------



## Mudmasterman (Feb 20, 2017)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> Sold a Tag Carrera day date to get this one, and am really happy with it, my third Eterna. The 3903a Spherodrive movement is +/- 0 spd after 36 hours. The zinc oxide ball bearing in the mainspring barrel requires no lubrication, which supposedly makes it more reliable and in need of less frequent servicing. Time will tell on that count.
> 
> The sunbirst dial pops and the large date window at 3 o'clock provides good balance with the small seconds hand at 9. It is almost like it is magnified without a cyclops. The handmade alligator strap with butterfly clasp fits like a glove and the strap feels like silk. This one at 41.5 mm is a perfect size for my 7.5 inch wrist.
> 
> ...


What a gorgeous Eterna! Which model is this?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

I second that, it is absolutely gorgeous! Although it looks pretty big for a dress watch, doesn't it? How does it wear?


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

It's a 1948 Legacy with in house movement. A little bigger than a traditional dress watch at 41.5 mm but wears nicely on my 7.5 inch wrist. Very comfortable and fits easily under a cuff. I picked it up at an excellent price pre owned but in like new condition. There's a couple new on EBay at a third of the AD asking price.

Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> It's a 1948 Legacy with in house movement. A little bigger than a traditional dress watch at 41.5 mm but wears nicely on my 7.5 inch wrist. Very comfortable and fits easily under a cuff. I picked it up at an excellent price pre owned but in like new condition. There's a couple new on EBay at a third of the AD asking price.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using Tapatalk


Thanks! I remember seeing these on some of the grey market sites and then seemingly overnight, they vanished. Beautiful watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Real beauty.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

What's a fair price for one of these valjoux 7751 based cosc certified moonphase watches?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MergingCultures (Oct 22, 2017)

miltdastilt said:


> What's a fair price for one of these valjoux 7751 based cosc certified moonphase watches?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a lovely looking watch.


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

MergingCultures said:


> That is a lovely looking watch.


Care to suggest a fair price for one in new condition with box and papers?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MergingCultures (Oct 22, 2017)

miltdastilt said:


> Care to suggest a fair price for one in new condition with box and papers?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Brand new from AD $4,700 for a similar model https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/colle...1948-gent-chronograph-2958-41-60-1403-etn-124

For yours, I've no idea. What would you pay? If what they are asking is more than you want to pay, then negotiate, tell them what you are willing to pay, or walk away.

It's a nice looking watch, but it isn't something I am looking to get, so I can't give you a fair value.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Inkahalo said:


> Amazing Monday!!
> Only watch with the name of the city - Lima - I love the most!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Haven't worn this in a while, put it on now just to take the pic


----------



## Inkahalo (May 9, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> View attachment 12683653


Amazing!!...I will have to start looking for one, now!!


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

I finally got around to trying a generic curved-end strap on my Kontiki. It actually fits remarkably well! Word of advice, fitting one of these curved rubbers is quite a PITA! (then again, even putting the bracelet on is quite difficult on these!)

Struggled quite a bit but happy with the result at least, I'll leave it on the strap for a while, it feels SO much more comfortable...although knowing myself, I'll probably miss the bracelet and put it back at some point 

Took some pics but the indoor light combined with my very poor photographic skills....bad results. :think: Took some lume-shots as well to make up! :-d

All done under the close supervision of my cats....she seems to approve :-!


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

I wish I could wear both at once


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

ledr said:


> I wish I could wear both at once


The Heritage 1948, could you please check what is the lug-to-lug measurement? Can't find that info anywhere.

And here's my other dressy Eterna...couldn't resist getting this dial color too at the the time 





nice greyish tints in bright light, lovely sunburst dial


----------



## kyfra (Oct 24, 2015)

A couple of weeks ago I wasn't even aware of this model's existence. Then one popped up on the sales forums and I was immediately smitten but it sold minutes after I saw it.

Searched around and just by luck I managed to snag this. I love it.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ledr (Jan 18, 2014)

Dan83bz said:


> The Heritage 1948, could you please check what is the lug-to-lug measurement? Can't find that info anywhere.
> 
> The L2L is 50mm so it's quite OK for a dress watch even though the case itself is quite big.


----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

ledr said:


> Dan83bz said:
> 
> 
> > The Heritage 1948, could you please check what is the lug-to-lug measurement? Can't find that info anywhere.
> ...


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Dan83bz (Jul 6, 2008)

Finally, this is more or less the last piece of the puzzle in my Eterna mini-collection: hefty, massively heavy piece, unapologetic...but I love it!


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

New arrival, simply stunning in my opinion 2017-12-14 12.21.29 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

traczu said:


>


That blue dialed version is beautiful!

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

jenyang said:


> That blue dialed version is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Sharp!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

traczu said:


>


That is one beautiful dial. Wear it in good health.


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Sunnygps said:


> That is one beautiful dial. Wear it in good health.


Thanks  I used to own black dialed version, but this one is definitely nicer.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


>


Great combo


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

jenyang said:


> That blue dialed version is beautiful!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Love it! Which model number is that watch?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

MOV said:


> Love it! Which model number is that watch?


1220.41.63.0268


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Has anyone found another bracelet with curved end links that fits the Date model? I want to put a bracelet on mine and would rather not use one with straight ends.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

pebe said:


> Has anyone found another bracelet with curved end links that fits the Date model? I want to put a bracelet on mine and would rather not use one with straight ends.


Some here have had success with Seiko bracelets, could have been for SKX?


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I already had a nice 42mm kontiki and I just added this 70s/80s vintage beauty.
Understated yet special, with a wonderfully comfy bracelet.
It looks as if Gerald Genta wanted to do "his" datejust.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Late afternoon change...

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

MrDagon007 said:


> I already had a nice 42mm kontiki and I just added this 70s/80s vintage beauty.
> Understated yet special, with a wonderfully comfy bracelet.
> It looks as if Gerald Genta wanted to do "his" datejust.


Beautiful. Love that dial. I'm glad vintage watches are smaller if not I might go broke.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

jenyang said:


> Beautiful. Love that dial. I'm glad vintage watches are smaller if not I might go broke.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Actually this one has sufficient presence even at 36mm. Surprisingly so.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

I really like the second hand on this watch.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Another Eterna for the collection. Love this brand!

2018-01-13 10.43.00 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## Sunnygps (Jul 11, 2014)

ataripower said:


> Another Eterna for the collection. Love this brand!
> 
> 2018-01-13 10.43.00 by ataripower, on Flickr


Love that dial and the bezel. It must be stunning in the sun outdoors. I now have to start looking for these once my Omega craze is over.


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

Sunnygps said:


> Love that dial and the bezel. It must be stunning in the sun outdoors. I now have to start looking for these once my Omega craze is over.


Indeed it should be. I just need some sunshine to try it out!!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

ataripower said:


> Another Eterna for the collection. Love this brand!
> 
> 2018-01-13 10.43.00 by ataripower, on Flickr


Good choice! This watch is a real stunner! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Hughes (Dec 5, 2010)

I think I have the Eterna bug. That Super KonTiki Chrono is calling out to me...


----------



## mario puzo (Sep 5, 2016)

traczu said:


>


 What a beautiful white dial


----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

mario puzo said:


> What a beautiful white dial


Thanks, I used to have black dialed version, but this one looks much better.


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

mario puzo said:


> What a beautiful white dial


I would buy this watch!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Nasmitty7185 (Mar 16, 2016)

Do any of you own an Eterna Vaughan? I just got one and am having a hard time getting it to wind. I know it has an Eterna 3030 calibre movement but I can't find an instruction manual anywhere.


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Do any of you own an Eterna Vaughan? I just got one and am having a hard time getting it to wind. I know it has an Eterna 3030 calibre movement but I can't find an instruction manual anywhere.


I've got one a couple of weeks ago. What exaxtly is the problem with winding?
I've got the manual and can take pictures of relevant pages for you.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

I am trying to buy an eterna kontiki Chronograph for a long time and it is very frustrating that the watches are not much in the market. What is the best way to get these kontikis?

Thanks!


----------



## eljay (Feb 22, 2016)

maxy_spy said:


> I am trying to buy an eterna kontiki Chronograph for a long time and it is very frustrating that the watches are not much in the market. What is the best way to get these kontikis?
> 
> Thanks!


There's one in the sales forum right now


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Nasmitty7185 said:


> Do any of you own an Eterna Vaughan? I just got one and am having a hard time getting it to wind. I know it has an Eterna 3030 calibre movement but I can't find an instruction manual anywhere.


Does the Vaughan have a high PR? I don't have a Vaughan but I have a Legacy with the cal 3903 65hr PR and it takes about 40 turns to get it going from a stop. I take this to mean that it has a longer mainspring that requires more initial winding to get it going. It's fine and spot on after that. I've read this is normal in high PR movements with longer mainsprings.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

eljay said:


> There's one in the sales forum right now


Can you point me to it?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Saw this one in watchrecon

FS: Eterna chronographe 154 Ftp Valjoux 726 *PIC*


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Saw this one on watchrecon

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/fs-eterna-kontiki-chrono-$625-usd-4614233.html


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

maxy_spy said:


> I am trying to buy an eterna kontiki Chronograph for a long time and it is very frustrating that the watches are not much in the market. What is the best way to get these kontikis?
> 
> Thanks!


Amazon is an AD and GM. They have versions of both the Kontiki and Super Kontiki Chronos.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

jenyang said:


> Amazon is an AD and GM. They have versions of both the Kontiki and Super Kontiki Chronos.


Kontiki chorno the one that is sold for 1410$?

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

maxy_spy said:


> Kontiki chorno the one that is sold for 1410$?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


They have a few. The one at that price has a white dial and ETA 7750 movement. Not a big chrono fan myself but I have two Kontikis, a date and four hands and their both awesome. You can find some on EBay too.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

Hello Everyone, I managed to win an eterna kontiki chrono from an ebay auction. The person has the box, manual and the watch is in the good condition but he does not have a warranty card with it. I am paying him 770$ for the watch. I wanted to know is it safe to buy an eterna without warranty card? Also, how often does the watch like eterna needs servicing or repairs?

thanks


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

New Super Kontiki chronograph arrived today, great watch in the flesh at last and got it half price here in the UK January sales, shame it cam without correct manual though.


----------



## maxy_spy (Jun 22, 2016)

ROG58 said:


> New Super Kontiki chronograph arrived today, great watch in the flesh at last and got it half price here in the UK January sales, shame it cam without correct manual though.
> 
> View attachment 12830413


Did you get the warranty card

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner1974 (Jun 29, 2017)

MOV said:


> I really like the second hand on this watch.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


I am in the market for a dress watch and i like this. Is this watch dressy enough to be considered a dress watch?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

Stoner1974 said:


> I am in the market for a dress watch and i like this. Is this watch dressy enough to be considered a dress watch?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I find mine a perfect universal watch. If I were more sane it could be my only watch.


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

maxy_spy said:


> Did you get the warranty card
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


 Yes .


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

Update accuracy is +2spd in 24 hours thats great well within COSC specs, still p$$$$$ off about wrong instruction book though.


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

Still no Instruction book or warranty booklet, Eterna don't answer any emails what so ever, i now wished i did not buy a bloody Eterna watch, customer service from Eterna and Ernest jones is a joke.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

A recent addition to the collection - a circa 1940 (at least according to the serials, it's 1940 - waiting for a confirmation from Eterna) dress watch, cal. 905 in a chrome-plated case:







The hands are most likely incorrect - will need gilt stick replacement hands, but these shouldn't be too hard to find.

Movement - cal. 905, in a rather pressing need of getting serviced:








Case back:








Will obviously post an update once the watch is sorted out.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Proud to introduce my KonTiki Bronze LE no.12/300. One of those watches I never even expected to see in real life, let alone own one. Incredible Manufacture movement, only gained 3secs since I got it 5 days ago. I did a review on it, forgetting that we have this Eterna thread. Anyway, some of my better pics so far:

The first pic is my best one yet of the beautiful Granite dial. The specs are actually embedded in the dial, and are not dust particles on the crystal:























Thanks for looking.
Carl


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

carlhaluss said:


> Proud to introduce my KonTiki Bronze LE no.12/300. One of those watches I never even expected to see in real life, let alone own one. Incredible Manufacture movement, only gained 3secs since I got it 5 days ago. I did a review on it, forgetting that we have this Eterna thread. Anyway, some of my better pics so far:
> 
> The first pic is my best one yet of the beautiful Granite dial. The specs are actually embedded in the dial, and are not dust particles on the crystal:
> ...
> ...


It is absolutely wonderful. My one question is: how to use the bezel? Can I use it for my pasta cooking timing like a standard dive bezel?


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

MrDagon007 said:


> It is absolutely wonderful. My one question is: how to use the bezel? Can I use it for my pasta cooking timing like a standard dive bezel?


It is called a No Compression Limits scale. Embarrassingly, I am still in the stages of figuring it out, but feel I must. I'm not a diver, and don't use the bezel on a dive watch at all. Matter of fact, I try to keep away from diver watches altogether, as I don't want or need a rotatable bezel. Anyway, if a watch is as unique as this one, then I am willing to make an exception. Since most bronze watches are diver watches, with the exception of the Zenith Type 20, which I did own for a short period, I'm pretty limited in terms of bronze watch selection. I am going to quote an explanation of the bezel scale from an excellent article on Fratellowatches:

"As expected from a divers watch, a unidirectional rotating bezel surrounds the dial. The bezel inlay material is ceramic, while the numerals are Super-LumiNova filled. Less expected is the no-decompression limits scale, instead of the commonly used minutes. This no-decompression limits scale provides divers with a useful backup to their diving computers. It indicates the amount of time a diver can spend at a particular depth, without the need of a decompression stop when surfacing. Let me explain this simple. At the start of a dive, one aligns the arrow on the bezel with the minute hand of the watch. Then, when the minute hand reaches the figure on the bezel which indicates the (maximum) depth of that dive, the diver has to start his descent to the surface."

The bezel is a matte finish ceramic.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## ROG58 (Aug 17, 2017)

maxy_spy said:


> Did you get the warranty card
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Hi, after nearly 3 weeks I'm assured it will be here with me in the next 7 days, overall not happy with customer services, the watch however is great running by tool watch check at 3SPD after 3 weeks, I'm happy with that.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Eterna KonTiki Bronze


----------



## JeffK114060 (Sep 4, 2017)

I have one eterna... And from my username pic. You can see I love this thing! 
Vintage Eterna Kontiki Sonic Orange. Same case as the vintage super case kontiki's but houses a tuning fork movement! Beautiful watch glad I went with my gut on this one and pulled the trigger!









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnman (Sep 3, 2016)

Today rocking with this 'oversized' 1952 Eterna Cal 852. 
View attachment 12886105


----------



## Finnman (Sep 3, 2016)

Finnman said:


> Today rocking with this 'oversized' 1952 Eterna Cal 852.
> View attachment 12886105


Replied to show the picture..


----------



## transporter305 (May 29, 2014)

Finnman said:


> Replied to show the picture..


Still no picture. How do you post it - may I ask? 
I've been having some problems with the site lately as well.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

JeffK114060 said:


> I have one eterna... And from my username pic. You can see I love this thing!
> Vintage Eterna Kontiki Sonic Orange. Same case as the vintage super case kontiki's but houses a tuning fork movement! Beautiful watch glad I went with my gut on this one and pulled the trigger!
> 
> 
> ...


Fantastic watch!


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

--- attachment issues, reposted below ---


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)

Kon-Tiki on a WatchGecko BOR bracelet.
Super comfortable and adds even more retro flair to the watch.


----------



## catlike (Aug 7, 2009)

I haven't worn this for a while:


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

JodyH said:


> Kon-Tiki on a WatchGecko BOR bracelet.
> Super comfortable and adds even more retro flair to the watch.
> 
> View attachment 12890825


That BOR looks perfect with the watch. It does look more retro. I have looked at this model a few times, and really like it a lot. One of the things holding me back was the bracelet. If I remember, it has a big clasp but no micro adjustment holes on the clasp? Still a beautifully made bracelet, but I like the one you chose better.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

carlhaluss said:


> That BOR looks perfect with the watch. It does look more retro. I have looked at this model a few times, and really like it a lot. One of the things holding me back was the bracelet. If I remember, it has a big clasp but no micro adjustment holes on the clasp? Still a beautifully made bracelet, but I like the one you chose better.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


The stock bracelet is beautifully made, but you're right, no micro adjustments. I haven't been wearing mine lately for this very reason as the watch is now too loose due to results of some planned weight loss through exercise. I'm hoping to remove a half link soon and that it will fit once again. Micro adjustment would be welcomed.

Cheers,
Jon









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> The stock bracelet is beautifully made, but you're right, no micro adjustments. I haven't been wearing mine lately for this very reason as the watch is now too loose due to results of some planned weight loss through exercise. I'm hoping to remove a half link soon and that it will fit once again. Micro adjustment would be welcomed.
> 
> Cheers,
> Jon
> ...


I have the same watch. Lost a little weight and removed a half link. Fits like a glove and it's easily the best made bracelet I have. Smooth finish, air tight fit between links and lugs. I wouldn't enjoy it as much if it were too loose, however,

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JodyH (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just received a piece I've been eyeballing for quite some time, a new in box Kontiki date which wasn't easy to find new with white dial/blue indices combo. Wasn't super keen on the brown alligator strap so she went immediately on a crown and buckle leather 3 ring Zulu. Anyways, just glad to join the group.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Finnman (Sep 3, 2016)

Let's try it again.

Enjoying my 1952 cal. 852 "jumbo":


----------



## dgscott70 (Jul 17, 2017)

Super cool.Love the beads of rice bracelet. Does this rip the arm hair out? That's always my beef with bracelets and my hairy man-arms.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

Just put the Kontiki on a Hirsch Professional. I like the color compared to the darker OEM strap for a change. A pain to change though...








Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

jenyang said:


> Just put the Kontiki on a Hirsch Professional. I like the color compared to the darker OEM strap for a change. A pain to change though...
> View attachment 12971501
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


That's gorgeous. Great choice!

Sent from my PH-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MOV (Feb 11, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mattbod (Jan 30, 2018)

Proud owner of a 1945 Eterna "Dirty Dozen" WW2 army watch given to me by my grandfather. Just had it serviced and runs beautifully. Pictures will follow


----------



## sunmachine (Mar 27, 2018)

Does anyone know why we didn't see Eterna on the Basewolrd 2018?


----------



## esen (Oct 2, 2016)

Hi! What is the approximate value of a vintage Eterna Military watch? (Cal 600)
The case is unique with dust cover and the dial has some marks due to its age. ~88 years old.
Thanks..


----------



## mattbod (Jan 30, 2018)

@esen I don't know because I won't sell mine as has sentimental value (gift from grandfather) but on ebay they seem to be between £1800 and £3500 for a WW2 520 cal.I believe it is one of the rarer dirty dozens. Here is mine freshly serviced and keeping great time.


----------



## esen (Oct 2, 2016)

Thanks for your attention @mattbod.
From the 30s' with 600 cal.
Time travel..


----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

Not certain Eterna is dormant or still alive.


sunmachine said:


> Does anyone know why we didn't see Eterna on the Basewolrd 2018?


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

Probably the best diver out there.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

Looked up the Citychamp 2017 annual report. Happy to know Eterna is still active and they will focus on KonTiki.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

I have one.


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's a shame this dial doesn't come in a smaller case size.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

fastfras said:


> It's a shame this dial doesn't come in a smaller case size.


I agree. 39mm would have been perfect. The date would have fit better.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

fastfras said:


> It's a shame this dial doesn't come in a smaller case size.


I agree. That's why I sold mine. Really great watch however it was just a bit too large for me.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

fastfras said:


> It's a shame this dial doesn't come in a smaller case size.


I actually wish it came larger. It's the smallest watch I can pull off but looks weird with short sleeves. They wear like a woman's watch on my wrist. Only reason I keep my white one is that it's my all-time favorite design and it "wears" a little larger. Sold my black chrono b/c 42 and 50 L2L are just too small for my arms. Would love to see more companies offer multiple sizes like Hamilton does. Their 44s and 45s feel perfect, but I know my arms are freaky large, so I don't want everyone wearing watches that big. Then again, looking at the annual report above, I guess they're not exactly swimming in capital to pull that off.


----------



## bwedlund (Dec 30, 2015)

I picked this one up second hand this week and joined the club! I already enjoy it as much as anything else in my collection. I really think that the brushing of the case/bracelet and the matte dial play nicely with the polished hands and indices. It gives it a very versatile look. I feel it wears small for its diameter and sits well on the wrist. I think this is probably the most versatile watch I have owned. My only complaint was that sizing the bracelet was a complete pain. I am not sure if that is how they all are, or if the previous owner had put loctite on the screws. Either way, I am glad to finally be a member of the club!


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

bwedlund said:


> I picked this one up second hand this week and joined the club! I already enjoy it as much as anything else in my collection. I really think that the brushing of the case/bracelet and the matte dial play nicely with the polished hands and indices. It gives it a very versatile look. I feel it wears small for its diameter and sits well on the wrist. I think this is probably the most versatile watch I have owned. My only complaint was that sizing the bracelet was a complete pain. I am not sure if that is how they all are, or if the previous owner had put loctite on the screws. Either way, I am glad to finally be a member of the club!
> 
> View attachment 13596847
> View attachment 13596851


Looks great! And it wasn't just your bracelet. Mine seemed welded! I really should remove another half link, but I gave up.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MediumRB (May 7, 2015)

BTW, Eterna fans, if you want to learn a bit more, browse, and maybe buy some awesome Eternas, check out this guy's site:
https://eterna-fanatic.com/pages/eterna-watches-for-sale.php

(no affiliation, just think it's cool)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I love my (newer) Kontiki too.








And my Madison as well. Both are tremendous watches.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

I now recall having the same issues. I eventually bought a proper small screwdriver kit and they were a piece of cake compared to when I struggled with the really large eyeglass screwdrivers. Having a blade the full width of the screw was key. I was pretty miffed after gouging a link doing it the hard way.


RobMc said:


> Looks great! And it wasn't just your bracelet. Mine seemed welded! I really should remove another half link, but I gave up.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDwords (Jan 26, 2019)

Hey guys, can you help me got a gift of a Eterna blue face c1979 - any advice or thoughts on quality?

https://i0.wp.com/www.birthyearwatc.../01/DSC_0186-3.jpg?zoom=2&fit=1202,1947&ssl=1


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

I really want to buy a white dial/blue indices kontiki. Anyone willing to sell me theirs?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jackcoopper (Jan 27, 2019)

Very interesting as hong Kong-based Citychamp Watch & Jewellery has


----------



## Jackcoopper (Jan 27, 2019)

miltdastilt said:


> I really want to buy a white dial/blue indices kontiki. Anyone willing to sell me theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a qualitative products...


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

Jackcoopper said:


> Very interesting as hong Kong-based Citychamp Watch & Jewellery has


Can you provide a link? Would love to find someone who has it in stock

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DDwords (Jan 26, 2019)

Hello Guys, got this beauty recently (blue dial amazing), I’m told it’s circa 1979 but know little else about it - can anyone provide any further information- Thanks


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

miltdastilt said:


> I really want to buy a white dial/blue indices kontiki. Anyone willing to sell me theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm guessing everyone is for the right price. ;-)
Would take a couple thousand to wrangle it from my hands right now.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

ChiefWahoo said:


> I'm guessing everyone is for the right price. ;-)
> Would take a couple thousand to wrangle it from my hands right now.


And a crowbar to pry it off my cold, dead wrist.


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Ehh. . .nothing's that important


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Was passing by an AD and this thing was going for a song. Always loved Eterna but this thing was excessive!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

amg786 said:


> View attachment 13854981
> 
> Was passing by an AD and this thing was going for a song. Always loved Eterna but this thing was excessive!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love mine!


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

Elmero said:


> Love mine!


Don't get me wrong- I really liked it. My wrists just aren't big enough unfortunately.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greggm (Mar 23, 2008)

Here is my shot trying to be all artistic with my KonTiki...


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

miltdastilt said:


> I really want to buy a white dial/blue indices kontiki. Anyone willing to sell me theirs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I believe there's one on the Bay new on leather for $1400.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## miltdastilt (Feb 22, 2016)

So I finally got my hands on an Eterna Kontiki, however, I think it's too big for my wrist. This one is up for sale if anyone is interested, PM me.


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juventus (Jan 12, 2019)

Got it today . My first Eterna.


----------



## epetrillo (Nov 15, 2018)

My only Eterna


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

epetrillo said:


> My only Eterna
> View attachment 13874411


Cheers from the Winelands!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Been wearing my Kontiki all week. I'm really enjoying this watch! It's so versatile and beautifully made.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

amg786 said:


> Don't get me wrong- I really liked it. My wrists just aren't big enough unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the same watch. Have you had problems with it popping out of its base too easily?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> I have the same watch. Have you had problems with it popping out of its base too easily?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The KonTiki diver 1594? I've never had such problem with mine.


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Yes! Quite disappointing. I need to find an authorized service center. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amg786 (Jul 24, 2016)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> I have the same watch. Have you had problems with it popping out of its base too easily?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not really- however the hinging mechanism may become more easier to accidentally open if used too much

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Yes! Quite disappointing. I need to find an authorized service center.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's odd... Hope it's easily repaired.


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Does anyone have a recommended Eternal authorized service center. I can find them online however it would be nice to have a recommendation from a forum member


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Does anyone have a recommended Eternal authorized service center. I can find them online however it would be nice to have a recommendation from a forum member
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just took a look at their website and noticed it's been re-done recently and could not find the service center section... Perhaps an email to [email protected] could help?


----------



## James A (Jan 5, 2014)

Eterna 5 ball bearing logo made famous due to the introduction of ball bearings on the rotor. Below is that movement from 1949. Cal 1247T first gents ball bearing.






Regards,


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Elmero said:


> Just took a look at their website and noticed it's been re-done recently and could not find the service center section... Perhaps an email to [email protected] could help?


Thank you. I'll shoot if an email

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Does anyone have a recommended Eternal authorized service center. I can find them online however it would be nice to have a recommendation from a forum member
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I called one of those service centers listed on the website recently concerning a bracelet question and the guy didn't even know he was listed as an authorized service center. I don't know how difficult your issue is, but most Eternas can be serviced by any competent watch repair person. I had a service done on my Legacy that has an in house caliber 39 movement by a local watch maker and they did a fine job.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

jenyang said:


> I called one of those service centers listed on the website recently concerning a bracelet question and the guy didn't even know he was listed as an authorized service center. I don't know how difficult your issue is, but most Eternas can be serviced by any competent watch repair person. I had a service done on my Legacy that has an in house caliber 39 movement by a local watch maker and they did a fine job.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Thank you. Unfortunately my issue is a bit complex. I will need an Eterna part. There is a pusher on the case that needs replaced. I found a service center in southern calif. that feels they can repair. I'll be sending it in for an estimate. Thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Thank you. Unfortunately my issue is a bit complex. I will need an Eterna part. There is a pusher on the case that needs replaced. I found a service center in southern calif. that feels they can repair. I'll be sending it in for an estimate. Thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Best of luck.


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

Back from the overhaul Eterna Matic 1000 Inhouse movement cal 1489k


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

My KonTiki 4 Hands on MN strap. This watch is my favorite of all I've owned.


----------



## SpaceCadet65 (Oct 12, 2017)

My first Eterna.


----------



## blobtech (Jan 6, 2017)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Does anyone have a recommended Eternal authorized service center. I can find them online however it would be nice to have a recommendation from a forum member
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Elmero said:


> Just took a look at their website and noticed it's been re-done recently and could not find the service center section... Perhaps an email to [email protected] could help?


I am about to try Shami Fine Watchmaking in Fairfield NJ. They are an authorized Eterna service center. I have not used them yet but plan to take my vintage kontiki and tangaroa moonphase there soon. I will follow up here at that time.

As of today, the Eterna website is giving me a 404 error.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

blobtech said:


> I am about to try Shami Fine Watchmaking in Fairfield NJ. They are an authorized Eterna service center. I have not used them yet but plan to take my vintage kontiki and tangaroa moonphase there soon. I will follow up here at that time.
> 
> As of today, the Eterna website is giving me a 404 error.


Best of luck. Just checked their website and noticed it's still changing... No 404 error, but still couldn't find a list of the service centers...


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Topspin917 said:


> My KonTiki 4 Hands on MN strap. This watch is my favorite of all I've owned.
> 
> View attachment 13944097
> 
> ...


I really like this model. Glad you're enjoying it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Madison today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Madison again.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> I really like this model. Glad you're enjoying it!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I've had it for almost 4 years and never tire of wearing it or looking at the dial. Your gray dial 4 Hands is also a great looking watch and I'd like to pick up that model at some point.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Topspin917 said:


> Thanks. I've had it for almost 4 years and never tire of wearing it or looking at the dial. Your gray dial 4 Hands is also a great looking watch and I'd like to pick up that model at some point.


Thank you as well. I can't say that I haven't been tempted to source your model as well. It would be cool to have both!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I like how the date window is barely noticeable, but you have it.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

jenyang said:


> Very nice. I like how the date window is barely noticeable, but you have it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


One of the main complaints I read around a few places was about the date. I actually really like it and on the wrist so much less noticeable (until you want to) then it is in blown up pictures.

%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wore this beauty today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## socalmustang (Sep 26, 2013)

Great thread! I picked up this Eterna KonTiki LE 1590.41.40 in 2017 and it was love at first sight.

It's still in rotation with my PO 2500D and Oris Divers Date, but getting ready to offer it up for sale. Not many on the market, so wondering what to use for comps. Any suggestions for a watch valuation resource..?

Big fan of the Super KonTiki on mesh bracelet, so definitely planning on keeping an Eterna in the collection.

Disappointing not to see Eterna listed in the watch brand threads. When it comes to fit and finish, I'd put my KonTiki LE up against my PO 2500 any day...









Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## ssmlutahsteve (Feb 17, 2019)

Elmero said:


> Best of luck. Just checked their website and noticed it's still changing... No 404 error, but still couldn't find a list of the service centers...


Keep us updated as to any progress

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

socalmustang said:


> Great thread! I picked up this Eterna KonTiki LE 1590.41.40 in 2017 and it was love at first sight.
> 
> It's still in rotation with my PO 2500D and Oris Divers Date, but getting ready to offer it up for sale. Not many on the market, so wondering what to use for comps. Any suggestions for a watch valuation resource..?
> 
> ...


Gorgeous watch! There's one for sale here on WUS, EU located, if I remember correctly...look it up.

Cheers!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Madison again today. This is such a beautiful watch. The craftsmanship is amazing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Incoming! A sibling for my blue dial. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

Congrats RobMc! I saw that watch too, probably good for me that you grabbed it first haha. I actually have the same watch, I was interested in the bracelet. Anyway, you go a heck of a piece at a heck of a deal. Wear it in happiness and health, and mine says "hello" (taken this morning!)


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Miller Time II said:


> Congrats RobMc! I saw that watch too, probably good for me that you grabbed it first haha. I actually have the same watch, I was interested in the bracelet. Anyway, you go a heck of a piece at a heck of a deal. Wear it in happiness and health, and mine says "hello" (taken this morning!)
> 
> View attachment 14019419


Thanks! That's a beautiful strap! Where's it from?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dart1214 (Dec 19, 2014)

RobMc said:


> Thanks! That's a beautiful strap! Where's it from?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks like a Colareb Siena. I have the Siena here on my Pulsometer


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2019)

Just got my first vintage Centenaire 














Omega Seamaster pro 300 chronometer 2004, Raymond weil maestro


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

RobMc said:


> Incoming! A sibling for my blue dial.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful catch. That's an iconic design, out of so many Kontiki variations. I have four Eternas and am lucky that the vintage watches are smaller, or else I would have more and be poorer. That bracelet is something. It's been a Kontiki weekend for me.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice pair! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2019)

Bought from the eterna fanatic. Peter was good to deal with all happened as indicated.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

RobMc said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They look great. I would say you might have problem deciding which to wear, except you can't go wrong either way.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

I've always liked the Eterna Kontiki dials. I actually bought a Zodiac with the same layout, but the finish seemed a bit sub par, so I let it go. After finding and reading about the Eterna Kontiki, I was excited again to maybe dive back in. It's unfortunate tho, because the 42mm case is just too large for my 6.9" wrist. Although some may say 42mm is fine, I'm sure the thin fixed bezel makes it appear to wear even a bit larger. Anyway, I did find an NOS Eterna Kontiki 50th Anniversary model, that is on its way now from Luxembourg. Just thought I'd share my excitement, a few pics, and the specs on it....


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mumblypeg said:


> I've always liked the Eterna Kontiki dials. I actually bought a Zodiac with the same layout, but the finish seemed a bit sub par, so I let it go. After finding and reading about the Eterna Kontiki, I was excited again to maybe dive back in. It's unfortunate tho, because the 42mm case is just too large for my 6.9" wrist. Although some may say 42mm is fine, I'm sure the thin fixed bezel makes it appear to wear even a bit larger. Anyway, I did find an NOS Eterna Kontiki 50th Anniversary model, that is on its way now from Luxembourg. Just thought I'd share my excitement, a few pics, and the specs on it....
> 
> View attachment 14034931
> View attachment 14034933
> ...


Congratulations! I think you will be pleased with the fit. I have a 6-3/4" wrist and I feel like it fits me pretty well.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

mumblypeg said:


> I've always liked the Eterna Kontiki dials. I actually bought a Zodiac with the same layout, but the finish seemed a bit sub par, so I let it go. After finding and reading about the Eterna Kontiki, I was excited again to maybe dive back in. It's unfortunate tho, because the 42mm case is just too large for my 6.9" wrist. Although some may say 42mm is fine, I'm sure the thin fixed bezel makes it appear to wear even a bit larger. Anyway, I did find an NOS Eterna Kontiki 50th Anniversary model, that is on its way now from Luxembourg. Just thought I'd share my excitement, a few pics, and the specs on it....
> 
> View attachment 14034931
> View attachment 14034933
> ...


Wow! Fantastic piece, congratulations!
Let us know how it fits.


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

mumblypeg said:


> I've always liked the Eterna Kontiki dials. I actually bought a Zodiac with the same layout, but the finish seemed a bit sub par, so I let it go. After finding and reading about the Eterna Kontiki, I was excited again to maybe dive back in. It's unfortunate tho, because the 42mm case is just too large for my 6.9" wrist. Although some may say 42mm is fine, I'm sure the thin fixed bezel makes it appear to wear even a bit larger. Anyway, I did find an NOS Eterna Kontiki 50th Anniversary model, that is on its way now from Luxembourg. Just thought I'd share my excitement, a few pics, and the specs on it....
> 
> View attachment 14034931
> View attachment 14034933
> ...


Forgot to say: if you ever want to get rid of the wooden box, please let me know...guess that's as close to the KonTiki anniversary as I'll ever get.
Cheers!


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Newest addition Kontiki


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Newest addition Kontiki


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

mplsabdullah said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love this watch. I'm just always concerned with how black pvd, or black coated watches in general will show ware over time. Though, I guess the way I rotate watches, it'll take many years to actually show ware.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

RobMc said:


> I love this watch. I'm just always concerned with how black pvd, or black coated watches in general will show ware over time. Though, I guess the way I rotate watches, it'll take many years to actually show ware.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's some I've thought about in the past as well. The few pvd watches I've had I did really keep long enough to find out. I'm normally not into pvd watches however this is one I actually prefer over the ss version. It's such a cool watch imo.

%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

yankeexpress said:


> Newest addition Kontiki


Nice pickup off of reddit. After looking through this thread, it made me very interested and had to do a search on watchrecon.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

It's becoming a hobby within a hobby.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

RobMc said:


> It's becoming a hobby within a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's that clasp?

@robotazky


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> How's that clasp?
> 
> @robotazky


Good and secure, except there is not micro adjustment


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

RobMc said:


> It's becoming a hobby within a hobby.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now I know who to dm when I'm ready to buy next. . Both gorgeous pieces.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I love mine! Wearing it today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pebe (Jan 12, 2012)

Need to find another one. I don't know why I have owned 3 and let them all go. Love the Kontiki

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

ssmlutahsteve said:


> Keep us updated as to any progress
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have you tried their website lately? Looks like it's been re-done and updated...


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

What would you consider the Kontiki? Sports watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryan850 (Dec 29, 2017)

RobMc said:


> What would you consider the Kontiki? Sports watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, I'd consider it a sports watch. Similar to other well regarded GADA pieces.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## fastfras (Jul 23, 2014)

1948 Chronometre.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

RobMc said:


> What would you consider the Kontiki? Sports watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


AWESOME!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









%99 of people do not notice or care whats on your wrist. All that matters is that YOU like what you see.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

@robotazky


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> @robotazky


Very cool watch!

Have the GMT and it is really nice, just had misaligned hands but hoping to get it back from the watchmaker tomorrow.

Someone told me that the back of the chrono is spherical, is it really?


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ivo P said:


> Very cool watch!
> 
> Have the GMT and it is really nice, just had misaligned hands but hoping to get it back from the watchmaker tomorrow.
> 
> Someone told me that the back of the chrono is spherical, is it really?


Thank you. I really like it a lot.

It's just a regular display back. Not sure I understand the spherical part.

The coolest thing about this watch, other than the trippy bezel, is how the minute and hour chrono hands are in the same subdial. Really cool. And it's a flyback.

@robotazky


----------



## Ivo P (Apr 26, 2012)

Robotaz said:


> Thank you. I really like it a lot.
> 
> It's just a regular display back. Not sure I understand the spherical part.
> 
> ...


Thanks,
Would love to see a pic of the back.

Anyway, believe maybe the person was telling me there is domed crystal. Not sure why I thought for the back one.

Mine says hello, happy finally aligned hands.
It has a flat crystal.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Spending a lazy Saturday with my pulsometer, whenever I wear it I want to go to a beach.









I don't know a lot about chronograph cases but I really like the case design on this one. It's only 13mm tall and has just about perfect 3 part proportions of the bezel/domed crystal, mid case, and caseback. The lugs aren't short and stubby, they elegantly thin with a nice taper and slope to the outside. I think the bezel isn't actually a separate piece either, it's milled out with the case.

The polishing is top notch, no waves or distortions, and I think it's just as good as the Grand Seiko I used to own to be honest. Also the polished bezel, crown, and pushers gives the watch a touch of sparkle.


----------



## yildirimnihat (Mar 28, 2017)

MI 6 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Ivo P said:


> Thanks,
> Would love to see a pic of the back.
> 
> Anyway, believe maybe the person was telling me there is domed crystal. Not sure why I thought for the back one.
> ...


There is indeed a slight dome to the crystal, but nothing about it that seems extraordinary to me.



















@robotazky


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

KonTiki four-hands XXL


----------



## frozenotter (Aug 13, 2017)




----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

Just started getting into watches, first pickup was this Kontiki.


----------



## wl1150 (Feb 24, 2019)

View attachment 14147475

Just started getting into watches, first pickup was this Kontiki.


----------



## TimeEgg (Nov 9, 2015)

The old drawer queen, getting its monthly wind:



Love this thing, even if it's an unusual one. It has no lugs, is completely non adjustable, and it doesn't fit my wrist. That said, it's just so of its time. Once I've got some more things in order I'm going to recommence the hunt for another Eterna I actually can wear. Any suggestions on the lower end of what they can run for? I'd prefer something with some wear on it already so I don't feel guilty wearing it.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Elmero said:


> KonTiki four-hands XXL


I love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

It may say "Airforce" on the dial, but thrown on a NATO, at 39mm with great legibility and its solar compass bezel, this one has really proven itself to be the ideal field watch to accompany me on many a hike.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

My most recent Eterna acquisition


----------



## yildirimnihat (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## Eterna777 (Jul 23, 2019)

My Eterna Advantic, with the manufacture work. Im getting a new one soon, ordered a chronograph yesterday.


----------



## Eterna777 (Jul 23, 2019)

this arrived last Tuesday


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 2, 2018)

Elmero said:


> KonTiki four-hands XXL


This watch has a very art deco appearance, perhaps the lume/black dial contrast with the large, cardinal delta-shaped markers. It's not a watch that I would consider owning, but it's attractive.

Very different in a good way-


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## Miller Time II (Jan 5, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


>


Looks great, I love the bronze! Would you mind sharing what band you have in the white dial? I have the same watch


----------



## indiana_holmes (Aug 25, 2008)

I took a couple of pics of my Kontiki. The lume is spectacular! I was at the dentist office the other day and got a random compliment on it. It's not often that a "civilian" makes a comment on one of my watches. But when they do, it's like Christmas! Sorry about the blurry lume shot. If you look just above the 3:00 marker, you can see the lume on the second hand. I'm proud to own this baby!


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Lume definitely seems to be a strong point on the Koniki, and mine is no exception...


----------



## indiana_holmes (Aug 25, 2008)

Just gorgeous!


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

mumblypeg said:


> Lume definitely seems to be a strong point on the Koniki, and mine is no exception...
> View attachment 14403499
> View attachment 14403501


Indeed. Here, lumeshot of a couple of my KonTikis.


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Whoa is this 18k gold reference?!



mumblypeg said:


> Lume definitely seems to be a strong point on the Koniki, and mine is no exception...
> View attachment 14403499
> View attachment 14403501


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah, it's number 5 of 50. Bought it about a year ago as NOS from dealer in Luxembourg


tiki5698 said:


> Whoa is this 18k gold reference?!


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

Older pic (but older watch!):


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

Here's my Madison:










It has been at a CWJ authorized service facility in New York for about 10 months. Eterna will not supply the crystal.

Anybody buying an Eterna with a manufacture movement better hope it never needs parts. This watch was 10 years old when it went in for repair-not too long to expect a manufacturer that still pretends to be in business to hold specialty parts like shaped crystals.

And forget responsiveness. Attempts to get any response from them at all have completely failed.

Rick "beyond pissed" Denney


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> Here's my Madison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a shame. I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. May I ask what happened to the crystal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> That's a shame. I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. May I ask what happened to the crystal?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


An accident befell it. 15 hours after buying it, it slipped off the dresser while I was rummaging around and hit a part of the furniture on the way to the soft carpet. I could tell by the sound the crystal was gone.

At the time, I was upset because the cost of a crystal meant I overpaid the market for the watch. It didn't cross my mind that what I paid would be lost altogether, but that seems to be the case. Of course, I had not had time to put it on my insurance.

The shop in New York where I sent it is one of the best. It's listed on the CWJ Brands list of authorized providers.

It has changed my perception of both small manufactures and of Chinese watch company ownership. The channel from Eterna is utterly silent.

Crystals break and on shaped watches they cannot be easily sourced from general suppliers. There is simply no excuse in the world for Eterna not to still have a pile of them on the shelf for service purposes, only a decade after production (and much less than a decade since production ended on models that use the same case).

Rick "who hasn't even received the benefit of an excuse" Denney


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Rdenney said:


> An accident befell it. 15 hours after buying it, it slipped off the dresser while I was rummaging around and hit a part of the furniture on the way to the soft carpet. I could tell by the sound the crystal was gone.
> 
> At the time, I was upset because the cost of a crystal meant I overpaid the market for the watch. It didn't cross my mind that what I paid would be lost altogether, but that seems to be the case. Of course, I had not had time to put it on my insurance.
> 
> ...


That stinks! What rotten luck. I'll be sure to be extra careful with mine. I've wondered what I might do if it requires service some day.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

Rdenney said:


> An accident befell it. 15 hours after buying it, it slipped off the dresser while I was rummaging around and hit a part of the furniture on the way to the soft carpet. I could tell by the sound the crystal was gone.
> 
> At the time, I was upset because the cost of a crystal meant I overpaid the market for the watch. It didn't cross my mind that what I paid would be lost altogether, but that seems to be the case. Of course, I had not had time to put it on my insurance.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear your troubles. The Madison is a lovely watch, I have it in my cart many times. Hopefully you will get it back on your wrist soon.


----------



## Rdenney (Dec 24, 2012)

JonS1967 said:


> That stinks! What rotten luck. I'll be sure to be extra careful with mine. I've wondered what I might do if it requires service some day.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Treat it like a vintage watch for which no parts are available-service in place with old gaskets.

Rick "watchmaker may have sourced a crystal from a parts watch" Denney


----------



## One-Seventy (Mar 25, 2019)

Rdenney said:


> It has changed my perception of both small manufactures and of Chinese watch company ownership. The channel from Eterna is utterly silent.


Useful to know that Eterna is effectively a dead option. It's how it works now; if you want a mechanical you either by from a big conglomerate, or a mushroom boutique that uses pattern parts stamped out by the billion. No room for anyone else.


----------



## RobMc (Dec 27, 2015)

Rdenney said:


> Treat it like a vintage watch for which no parts are available-service in place with old gaskets.
> 
> Rick "watchmaker may have sourced a crystal from a parts watch" Denney


This reminds me of a situation I found myself in 6-7 years ago. I had come across several vintage "boom boxes" from the 1980's. 1 was particularly cool. It was huge. So large, it was on wheels. Weighed like 40 pounds. It didn't work, and was missing many parts. I wound up selling it to a collector in Australia. No way I was shipping this beast to Australia. But he actually had an American contact, that shipped stuff to him. So I would be making the deal with the American contact, who would in turn, ship it to Australia. He paid me nearly 1,000 American for it.

While in conversation with this collector, he explained that when they made these boom
boxes back in the day, they didn't make spare parts. If they made 10,000 radios, that meant they made 10,000 volume knobs, 10,000 handles, etc. so nowadays, you cannot find parts for these things. If you need a part, you have to buy entire radios (when you find them), and strip them. Every single part is sellable within the hobby. He scouts the internet buying whatever he can. Working or not.

I think that's how many of these smaller brands, and these brands bought by large investment firms operate. They don't make "spare parts". They make and sell watches. And if yours breaks and needs a unique part, good luck.

I love my Kontikis, but I bought them second hand, at huge discounts. I'd never buy a new Kontiki these days. Or any new eterna. It's a dead brand that they aren't letting decompose.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jasper18 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi all you Eterna fan!

I'm not sure if this post has already been out there, apologies if it has!

I've recently taken possession of my "grail" watch, the Eternamatic Super Kontiki 1973 LE.









So far so good, in that it sits well on my 7" wrists and keeps within 10 secs per day!

Anyhow, the issue I have is with the strap. I haven't had the pleasure of a shark mesh before and this one seems to 
be majorly kinked or twisted.









Can anyone confirm whether this is normal on this kind of strap? 
Whilst it doesn't "feel" to be a problem once it's on the wrist I've got concerns that the kink may put excess strain on the
spring bar ends, especially with it being an open mesh. Have any of you with the 1973 had any spring bars fail?
I read a post somewhere where a guy had lost his 1973 watch whilst diving!!

In addition to this the loose ends of this "seat-belt" design seem to flop around somewhat and this has already put a few hairline 
scratches on the case back!!:-(

Is my only option to change strap for an ISO, cos I really liked the look of mesh before buying.

Any advice gratefully received!;-)


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Jasper18 said:


> Hi all you Eterna fan!
> 
> Anyhow, the issue I have is with the strap. I haven't had the pleasure of a shark mesh before and this one seems to
> be majorly kinked or twisted.
> ...


Great watch! I just sold one of these a few days ago. What happens when you lay the watch on a flat surface? Does the bracelet still kink or does it sit flat? This type of bracelet will have a lot more "twist" or "flex" to it than a regular bracelet and also more flex than some of the milanese bracelet's due to how loose the links are.

I can't see it putting more strain on springbars than any other leather or rubber strap. As long as the sprinbars are long enough it shouldn't be an issue. Did the guy who lost his diving do it by accidentally lifting the seatbelt clasp or by the springbar failing?


----------



## Jasper18 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi Mr_Pacman, I think the strap must have been twisted possibly after manufacture. It did lie flat (even on the wrist) but "kinked" or twisted in one direction and yet wouldn't at all in the other. I had worried that it would put excess strain on the bars that over time might result in failure and a dropped watch! 

Anyhow, I removed the more kinked part and with a bit of a gentle twist in the opposite direction it seems to have solved the problem. Now it lies flat, hangs flat and flexes equally in both directions. The watchmaker I use has said it's a pretty common problem with "chain" mesh type straps and that they sometimes require a little manipulation!
He suggests ISO / standard straps for diving, or ideally a 5 ring ZULU where the watch would still be attached on even one spring bar! 

The guy who lost his Eternamatic whilst diving wasn't sure how, though the WUS concensus was that a spring bar failure was likely. From what I've gathered it appears solid bars are essential with a sharkmesh. 

I still prefer the sharkmesh over the milanese on this type of watch, milanese looks a little too dressy IMO! Mind you. the seat belt clasp on this takes a little getting used to!


----------



## Jasper18 (Aug 29, 2019)

Hi Mr_Pacman, I think the strap must have been twisted possibly after manufacture. It did lie flat (even on the wrist) but "kinked" or twisted in one direction and yet wouldn't at all in the other. I had worried that it would put excess strain on the bars that over time might result in failure and a dropped watch! 

Anyhow, I removed the more kinked part and with a bit of a gentle twist in the opposite direction it seems to have solved the problem. Now it lies flat, hangs flat and flexes equally in both directions. The watchmaker I use has said it's a pretty common problem with "chain" mesh type straps and that they sometimes require a little manipulation!
He suggests ISO / standard straps for diving, or ideally a 5 ring ZULU where the watch would still be attached on even one spring bar! 

The guy who lost his Eternamatic whilst diving wasn't sure how, though the WUS concensus was that a spring bar failure was likely. From what I've gathered it appears solid bars are essential with a sharkmesh. 

I still prefer the sharkmesh over the milanese on this type of watch, milanese looks a little too dressy IMO! Mind you. the seat belt clasp on this takes a little getting used to!


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

Jasper18 said:


> Hi Mr_Pacman, I think the strap must have been twisted possibly after manufacture. It did lie flat (even on the wrist) but "kinked" or twisted in one direction and yet wouldn't at all in the other. I had worried that it would put excess strain on the bars that over time might result in failure and a dropped watch!


Interesting. I assumed some subtle flex would have been from the manufacturing process as the row's of links are twisted in one direction and that would cause a bit of torsion. How would you get solid bars in there and still use the sharkmesh without having pierced lugs? Careful using the shoulderless bars without holes in the case. I did that once with a rubber strap and I had to cut off the strap with a knife and then use wirecutters to get the sprngbar out on an old Seiko.

I suppose if it's a concern for you, your watchmakers suggestion on using a NATO style strap would give you some protection should one of the bars fail. I never wore mine on a nato but I've seen pictures and they do look great that way.


----------



## Jasper18 (Aug 29, 2019)

Mr_Pacman said:


> How would you get solid bars in there and still use the sharkmesh without having pierced lugs? Careful using the shoulderless bars without holes in the case.


There are 8 or 9 links connecting to each of the spring bars. One of the links has been cut (halved) so to allow some access to the shoulder. Your correct, without this the strap would be pretty much impossible to remove! You can just make out the halved link on this poor quality photo!


----------



## tiki5698 (Jul 6, 2016)

Giving my eterna some wrist time


----------



## indiana_holmes (Aug 25, 2008)

tiki5698 said:


> Giving my eterna some wrist time
> 
> View attachment 14451251


I'd live to have one of those! That model is sooo cool. Who needs a Rolex when you can go stylin' with this chronograph!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## Rivarama (Mar 31, 2016)

Anyone have one of these? I imagine they are pretty old but there are some new ones still floating around.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.









Sent from my SM-N975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## iiirrrvvv (Feb 10, 2016)

Rivarama said:


> Anyone have one of these? I imagine they are pretty old but there are some new ones still floating around.


Recently bought one. Enjoying it so far. (dont mind the incorrect date though haha)


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Monday!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iiirrrvvv (Feb 10, 2016)

Enjoying it so far


----------



## Peter2500 (Oct 13, 2015)

I don't own an Eterna, but I recently became the owner of an UltraMarine AlbatrosUTC, blue dial with an Eterna automatic movement with 65 hours power reserve that seems very nice.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

I just got a monteray automatic. Its a beautiful watch and you can find it very cheap My only gripe is that a butterfly bracelet has no half link.









Sent from my GM1917 using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

yankeexpress said:


>


Beautiful! two divers at a time. Congrats!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Does anyone know if Eterna still produces the Spherodrive movement?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tycdavd (Oct 16, 2018)

JonS1967 said:


> Does anyone know if Eterna still produces the Spherodrive movement?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The "Spherodrive" technology is being used by Eterna caliber 39 family.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Duplicate


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

tycdavd said:


> The "Spherodrive" technology is being used by Eterna caliber 39 family.


Thanks for your reply. That's good news. I think the Super Kontiki Chronograph I just ordered is based on the 39 family. I wonder why this isn't being advertised more. I had no idea my incoming chronograph had Spherodrive technology. Seems like a significant engineering improvement.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sappie66 (Dec 20, 2007)

Bigger club than I thought it would be!










Kontiki Bronze Diver.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I did a little more reading up on the caliber 39 family and it made me wonder why Eterna doesn’t use their own movements in all of their mechanical watches. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

tycdavd said:


> The "Spherodrive" technology is being used by Eterna caliber 39 family.


+1. It will be interesting to see how well "the family" fares. I have a Legacy with the 3903a in it. It's a solid movement and I love the watch, but it seems Eterna is not getting nearly what they expect to get for them. I know I paid nothing near MSRP for mine, about the same as one with a Sellita movement.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Is the bracelet on the Kontiki Gent the same as on the older big triangle Kontiki? I know the clasp has been changed, but is it the rest of the bracelet the same?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I posted this in the Kontiki thread, but thought I would post here as well. She is certainly a thing of beauty! It's all wound up and now I'm waiting for the power reserve to wear down to test out the watch. My least favorite part of a new watch purchase, having the watch sit there and not being able to wear it until the power reserve test has been completed! 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elmero (Mar 24, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> I posted this in the Kontiki thread, but thought I would post here as well. She is certainly a thing of beauty! It's all wound up and now I'm waiting for the power reserve to wear down to test out the watch. My least favorite part of a new watch purchase, having the watch sit there and not being able to wear it until the power reserve test has been completed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous piece. Congrats!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## indiana_holmes (Aug 25, 2008)

JonS1967 said:


> I posted this in the Kontiki thread, but thought I would post here as well. She is certainly a thing of beauty! It's all wound up and now I'm waiting for the power reserve to wear down to test out the watch. My least favorite part of a new watch purchase, having the watch sit there and not being able to wear it until the power reserve test has been completed!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm jealous!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think I can wait to test the power reserve! I'm too weak to resist for that long. Maybe I'll wear this beauty tomorrow to quell my temptation.








I've got a blue dialed Granges incoming as well. I think I've finally lost my mind!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martyINaustin (Apr 11, 2019)

do it!!!!!!!! i've lusted after that watch myself. did they ever make a 40mm Kon Tiki?

m.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

martyINaustin said:


> do it!!!!!!!! i've lusted after that watch myself. did they ever make a 40mm Kon Tiki?
> 
> m.


No Eterna never made a 40mm Kontiki


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Back in the club after selling my blue 3 hander several years back


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

mplsabdullah said:


> Back in the club after selling my blue 3 hander several years back


Well done, sir! That's a gorgeous watch and one of my favorites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mumblypeg (Apr 14, 2017)

mplsabdullah said:


> No Eterna never made a 40mm Kontiki


Actually, they did make a 40mm, even though it was very limited in production (50), and was in rose gold which took the price into the clouds. It's the anniversary edition. Mine is #5 of 50.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

mumblypeg said:


> Actually, they did make a 40mm, even though it was very limited in production (50), and was in rose gold which took the price into the clouds. It's the anniversary edition. Mine is #5 of 50.


All these years I've never known that. Thank you


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing my 42 mm four hands today.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Couldn't stand it any longer! Not easy getting a good shot at night.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Wearing this beauty today. Have a Granges slated to arrive tomorrow!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I picked up a blue dial kontiki on rubber last week. Love it. It joins my 2 other big triangle kontiki, and a airforce chronograph. 

Eterna at current gray prices is the best value in watches, to me. The quality is amazing at the prices I paid. Which normally would only get a micro. Nothing wrong with micros I have a few, but put next to any of my Eternas and the quality difference is apparent.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

bjjkk said:


> I picked up a blue dial kontiki on rubber last week. Love it. It joins my 2 other big triangle kontiki, and a airforce chronograph.
> 
> Eterna at current gray prices is the best value in watches, to me. The quality is amazing at the prices I paid. Which normally would only get a micro. Nothing wrong with micros I have a few, but put next to any of my Eternas and the quality difference is apparent.


Congrats! I feel the same about Eterna. I think they compare very favorably to other brands in their retail price range, but when you look at the discounts on the grey market, they are an insane value!

I still can't believe I picked up a column wheel flyback chronograph with an in house Spherodrive movement for $1900! Totally crazy. But even at the full retail price ($4900 on Milanese), it's still a great price for a watch of this quality. Where else can you find a chrono with those specs for anywhere near that price?

Let's see some pics of your new acquisition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

So this beauty just arrived. I set the time and date and left all the plastic on for now. The dial is beautiful.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

JonS1967 said:


> So this beauty just arrived. I set the time and date and left all the plastic on for now. The dial is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a fantastic looking watch. How is the bracelet?

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you! I left the plastic on the bracelet for now. Want to make sure there’s no issues with the timekeeping. It seems really nice though from what I can tell with the plastic on. 

Edit: I’ll let you know more about the bracelet when I remove the plastic. What I do know is that it’s a butterfly style clasp and if it’s like everything else I own from Eterna it will be solid. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Here's the whole family.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

And here's the Granges. It's a gorgeous watch. The blue is beautiful. I adjusted the bracelet and it's a tiny bit tight without micro adjustments. Would definitely be better with micro adjustments. Aside from that the bracelet is really nice quality.

I want to put it on leather, but the first time ever, I couldn't remove the bracelet. I've removed many bracelets before and have never had any trouble. Does anyone have advice on how to remit? Is it possible it needs a spring bar tool to pull back both sides at the same time?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## omeglycine (Jan 21, 2011)

JonS1967 said:


> Here's the whole family.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's A LOT of horological quality, and especially for the money. Congratulations!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks! I couldn’t agree more. I think their quality is astonishing, comparing quite well with the likes of Omega and other brands in that price point. And as much as I love my Oris (I have 3), they are noticeably better quality IMHO. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iiirrrvvv (Feb 10, 2016)

New tweed strap.


----------



## iiirrrvvv (Feb 10, 2016)

New tweed strap. 
View attachment 14601373


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm loving this Granges. The curved dial takes on different shades of blue, dark grey and almost black depending on the light.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

Polarizing!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

FordHammie said:


> Polarizing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, I'll bite....what's polarizing about it?


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Again today. What Eterna are you wearing?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjjkk (Oct 20, 2011)

I love the shade of blue


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)




----------



## indiana_holmes (Aug 25, 2008)

yankeexpress said:


>


Love the strap!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

I need some Eterna help! I noted an Eterna 1948 automatic for sale that has the date at the 6:00 position however the 1948 Eterna Heritage has the date at the 3:00 position. I personally prefer the 6:00 position but can anyone explain the difference in location. Is the 1st Eterna 1948 automatic not a Heritage edition or what? Or, is one watch older than the other i.e. NOS? Both happen to be new. Your explanation would be greatly appreciated since there may be more going on here such as movement. I know the Heritage has a Sellita SW-300 & I assume the 1948 automatic does too but the ad does not say. Are there any other potential differences? I would appreciate hearing from someone in the Eterna KNOW!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

johnmichael said:


> I need some Eterna help! I noted an Eterna 1948 automatic for sale that has the date at the 6:00 position however the 1948 Eterna Heritage has the date at the 3:00 position. I personally prefer the 6:00 position but can anyone explain the difference in location. Is the 1st Eterna 1948 automatic not a Heritage edition or what? Or, is one watch older than the other i.e. NOS? Both happen to be new. Your explanation would be greatly appreciated since there may be more going on here such as movement. I know the Heritage has a Sellita SW-300 & I assume the 1948 automatic does too but the ad does not say. Are there any other potential differences? I would appreciate hearing from someone in the Eterna KNOW!


Can you please post some pictures of the watches in question to ensure we're looking at the same models?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

JonS1967 said:


> Can you please post some pictures of the watches in question to ensure we're looking at the same models?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Answer resolved. I have found the watch I am interested in has an ETA 2824 adjusted in 5 positions. The watch diameter is 42.5mm but I was not able to find the L2L. The Heritage that I campared it to has a SW-300 and the diameter is smaller. All in all, the specs of the Eterna I like/d are lesser in all regards. Here it is:


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

johnmichael said:


> Answer resolved. I have found the watch I am interested in has an ETA 2824 adjusted in 5 positions. The watch diameter is 42.5mm but I was not able to find the L2L. The Heritage that I campared it to has a SW-300 and the diameter is smaller. All in all, the specs of the Eterna I like/d are lesser in all regards. Here it is:
> View attachment 14640195


Not sure where you are located, but there are a number of Legacy models on EBay with small seconds and in house caliber 3903A less expensive than the model pictured available on Chrono 24. There are also some with the Sellita 300-1 movement. They are both 41.5mm. Are you sure that model is adjusted to 5 positions? I have contacted Eterna about adjustments on several watches and they are all elabore adjusted to 3 positions.









Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

New Eterna pickup. The quality and build is just superb on these heavy duty divers. Great value I think

IMG_20191119_184733 by ataripower, on Flickr


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

ataripower said:


> New Eterna pickup. The quality and build is just superb on these heavy duty divers. Great value I think
> 
> IMG_20191119_184733 by ataripower, on Flickr


Nice! You got the blue dial and it looks fantastic. I was torn between the blue and black. Enjoy!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FordHammie (Nov 24, 2017)

dumberdrummer said:


> Ok, I'll bite....what's polarizing about it?


If u don't see it, u just don't see it! Next watch! lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## przemyslaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Kontiki Adventure


----------



## przemyslaw (Oct 30, 2011)

Kontiki Adventure


----------



## gmads (Dec 5, 2009)

przemyslaw said:


> Kontiki Adventure
> 
> View attachment 14760241


Very nice! Would be interested to get feedback on the Soprod A10 movement in real life


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

Hello!

Anyone know if this ETERNA 2951.41.80.1700 has straight or curved springbars? If it comes with curved, is there clearance for straight with a leather strap?


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

No idea.















First SW-300. Very smooth.


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

constant change said:


> Hello!
> 
> Anyone know if this ETERNA 2951.41.80.1700 has straight or curved springbars? If it comes with curved, is there clearance for straight with a leather strap?
> 
> ...


Straight. Had mine on several straps with no issues.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

KonTiki LE today. Happy Sunday!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

gmads said:


> Very nice! Would be interested to get feedback on the Soprod A10 movement in real life


Have an A-10 (M100) inside an OWC 5517......it is a smooth movement. No issues. Very accurate. I read that the A-10, now relabeled the M100, is the retired Seiko 4L25, a much missed movement in Seiko world.










Old A-10 thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/why-soprod-a10-considered-better-movement-2679010.html


----------



## constant change (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks!



jenyang said:


> Straight. Had mine on several straps with no issues.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I am considering buying this one but think the silver on silver will be too hard to see the time.


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

usclassic said:


> I am considering buying this one but think the silver on silver will be too hard to see the time.
> 
> View attachment 15188129


My friend has this watch. The legibility is quite good as the polished hands reflect light and there is a lot of contrast between the hands and the dial. It's a terrible marketing picture. They are on for a fantastic price from some of the online grey market sellers. I think $899 the last time I looked.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Mr_Pacman said:


> My friend has this watch. The legibility is quite good as the polished hands reflect light and there is a lot of contrast between the hands and the dial. It's a terrible marketing picture. They are on for a fantastic price from some of the online grey market sellers. I think $899 the last time I looked.


Thank you that is very helpful.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Mr_Pacman said:


> My friend has this watch. The legibility is quite good as the polished hands reflect light and there is a lot of contrast between the hands and the dial. It's a terrible marketing picture. They are on for a fantastic price from some of the online grey market sellers. I think $899 the last time I looked.


Thank you that is very helpful. I found $849 from watchgooroo which is same as Ashford through eBay.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

One more question regarding the bracelet's lack of micro adjustments. My wrist is 7.5 and I wonder if I can get a good fit.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

CR10ZLKT Ashford code 10% off did the trick and pulled the trigger. $809.10 shipped. So now I can join the Eterna owners club.


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

usclassic said:


> Thank you that is very helpful.


I used to have the black dial "vaughan" which is essentially the same watch. It's a lot of watch for the. money. Only reason I sold it was because I found the size a bit big for my wrists. My friends have the white dial vaughan, black dial vaughan, blue dial granges and the silver dial granges. They are fantastic and it's a lot of bang for the buck. Could be once of the best values out there with the current prices.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

I love my blue version. I removed the bracelet but have been considering putting it back on for summer.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## audio.bill (Feb 14, 2017)

Congrats on your new Eterna, it's a real stunner with a great bracelet. :-! Here's a much better picture of the fully applied Roman version for your reference:


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Afternoon switch. I love this watch. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Mr_Pacman said:


> I used to have the black dial "vaughan" which is essentially the same watch. It's a lot of watch for the. money. Only reason I sold it was because I found the size a bit big for my wrists. My friends have the white dial vaughan, black dial vaughan, blue dial granges and the silver dial granges. They are fantastic and it's a lot of bang for the buck. Could be once of the best values out there with the current prices.


Do you know if your friends Granges have the pioneers inscription on the case side?


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

usclassic said:


> CR10ZLKT Ashford code 10% off did the trick and pulled the trigger. $809.10 shipped. So now I can join the Eterna owners club.


Congratulations. Great looking Eterna. Post some pics when she arrives.


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

usclassic said:


> CR10ZLKT Ashford code 10% off did the trick and pulled the trigger. $809.10 shipped. So now I can join the Eterna owners club.


Congratulations. Great looking Eterna. Post some pics when she arrives.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

usclassic said:


> CR10ZLKT Ashford code 10% off did the trick and pulled the trigger. $809.10 shipped. So now I can join the Eterna owners club.


That's a smoking deal on a great watch! Congratulations!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr_Pacman (Mar 17, 2006)

usclassic said:


> Do you know if your friends Granges have the pioneers inscription on the case side?
> 
> View attachment 15189415


I don't recall seeing it when I handled the watch. Are they supposed to have it on there? The case side is quite thin so maybe it's easy to miss........


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Do you know if your friends Granges have the pioneers inscription on the case side?
> 
> View attachment 15189415


Mine doesn't have the engraving. I believe you needed to buy it from the factory or an AD to get the engraving.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Mr_Pacman said:


> I don't recall seeing it when I handled the watch. Are they supposed to have it on there? The case side is quite thin so maybe it's easy to miss........


From what I could find free engraving was offered by the factory when ordering direct.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

Best $10 I ever spent . First edition Kontiki










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

cfw said:


> Best $10 I ever spent . First edition Kontiki
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably could've/should've talked 'em down to $8, lol!!!


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Arrived yesterday after long shipping delay due to protests according to UPS. So I left it in wrapping and set it to see how it runs. Honestly at first I was thinking about returning it yesterday and even started the return process, but today I feel like I don't want to let it go at all. It is a very attractive and high quality watch. I usually wear sport/divers so this is very different but it is growing on me rapidly even just sitting in the beautifully made box.


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Arrived yesterday after long shipping delay due to protests according to UPS. So I left it in wrapping and set it to see how it runs. Honestly at first I was thinking about returning it yesterday and even started the return process, but today I feel like I don't want to let it go at all. It is a very attractive and high quality watch. I usually wear sport/divers so this is very different but it is growing on me rapidly even just sitting in the beautifully made box.
> 
> View attachment 15221711
> 
> ...


Looks good. Will look better on a arm 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BevisFrondFan (May 26, 2018)

cfw said:


> Looks good. Will look better on a arm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not to everyone...
https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/not-trying-snarky-but-5202581.html


----------



## CRiTA thee WiSe Wiz (Dec 9, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Arrived yesterday after long shipping delay due to protests according to UPS. So I left it in wrapping and set it to see how it runs. Honestly at first I was thinking about returning it yesterday and even started the return process, but today I feel like I don't want to let it go at all. It is a very attractive and high quality watch. I usually wear sport/divers so this is very different but it is growing on me rapidly even just sitting in the beautifully made box.
> 
> View attachment 15221711
> 
> ...


Very niiice. Immediately reminded me of the Tudor 1926.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)

usclassic said:


> Arrived yesterday after long shipping delay due to protests according to UPS. So I left it in wrapping and set it to see how it runs. Honestly at first I was thinking about returning it yesterday and even started the return process, but today I feel like I don't want to let it go at all. It is a very attractive and high quality watch. I usually wear sport/divers so this is very different but it is growing on me rapidly even just sitting in the beautifully made box.
> 
> View attachment 15221711
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch. Classic design.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Arrived yesterday after long shipping delay due to protests according to UPS. So I left it in wrapping and set it to see how it runs. Honestly at first I was thinking about returning it yesterday and even started the return process, but today I feel like I don't want to let it go at all. It is a very attractive and high quality watch. I usually wear sport/divers so this is very different but it is growing on me rapidly even just sitting in the beautifully made box.
> 
> View attachment 15221711
> 
> ...


Nice! The silver dial is beautiful and would also look great on a black Crocodile strap. And for what you paid? Wow!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cfw (Jun 20, 2012)

BevisFrondFan said:


> Not to everyone...
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/not-trying-snarky-but-5202581.html


A minority I am sure

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

usclassic said:


> Arrived yesterday after long shipping delay due to protests according to UPS. So I left it in wrapping and set it to see how it runs. Honestly at first I was thinking about returning it yesterday and even started the return process, but today I feel like I don't want to let it go at all. It is a very attractive and high quality watch. I usually wear sport/divers so this is very different but it is growing on me rapidly even just sitting in the beautifully made box.
> 
> View attachment 15221711
> 
> ...


How are you enjoying your Granges? I'm wearing mine today on leather.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

That blue dial looks great. I ended up not keeping mine.


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

usclassic said:


> That blue dial looks great. I ended up not keeping mine.


Thanks! I think the silver looks great too. Why did you decide to return it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

JonS1967 said:


> Thanks! I think the silver looks great too. Why did you decide to return it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Simply did not think it would get enough wrist time to merit the expense. Also had some other watches incoming that I felt were more in line with what I wanted.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Arrived yesterday after long shipping delay due to protests according to UPS. So I left it in wrapping and set it to see how it runs. Honestly at first I was thinking about returning it yesterday and even started the return process, but today I feel like I don't want to let it go at all. It is a very attractive and high quality watch. I usually wear sport/divers so this is very different but it is growing on me rapidly even just sitting in the beautifully made box.
> 
> View attachment 15221711
> 
> ...


Always was intrigued by the curved dial on those. Curious to hear your feedback on the bracelet. Have had mixed reviews on Eterna bracelets myself. The Kontiki bracelet is one of the best ever, but the one on the 1948 is just ok.

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jenyang said:


> Always was intrigued by the curved dial on those. Curious to hear your feedback on the bracelet. Have had mixed reviews on Eterna bracelets myself. The Kontiki bracelet is one of the best ever, but the one on the 1948 is just ok.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


Sorry I have no experience with this Eterna bracelet.


----------



## jenyang (Oct 17, 2015)

usclassic said:


> Simply did not think it would get enough wrist time to merit the expense. Also had some other watches incoming that I felt were more in line with what I wanted.


Too many nice watches out there. What did you get instead?

Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

jenyang said:


> Always was intrigued by the curved dial on those. Curious to hear your feedback on the bracelet. Have had mixed reviews on Eterna bracelets myself. The Kontiki bracelet is one of the best ever, but the one on the 1948 is just ok.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


I removed the bracelet within the first week of receiving my watch primarily because I was going for the look of the strap. Now that summer is in full force, I've been considering putting the bracelet back on. I'd say the quality is pretty good, but again since I've hardly worn it I can't give a great review.

































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jenyang said:


> Too many nice watches out there. What did you get instead?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H932 using Tapatalk


I bought a couple non Eterna watches - high tech, radio sync.

but have this Eterna 2730.41.58.1746 in shopping cart now


----------



## JonS1967 (Jan 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Racer-X (Jul 21, 2007)




----------



## Topspin917 (Mar 17, 2012)




----------



## Henry Krinkle (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## mmleco (Sep 12, 2020)

I'm looking for an Eterna 22mm leather strap for my Vaughan Big Date, preferably with a folding clasp. Don't care if it's new or used. Already looked up Chrono24 and eBay and couldn't find one. Factory is quoting a very unreasonable price, plus shipping and handling, also a significantly longer than normal delivery time due to the pandemic. Any idea where in U.S. or Canada an AD might have it already in stock? Thanks!


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

I have been on an Eterna kick lately. Sold one but bought 3 others. Definitely one of my favorite brands.


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Dickie said:


> I have been on an Eterna kick lately. Sold one but bought 3 others. Definitely one of my favorite brands.
> View attachment 15665863
> View attachment 15665865


You and I both. I had 0 Eternas in June, now I have 5 kontikis with a 6th on the way lol


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

Show pics or it didn’t happen 🤣


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Dickie said:


> Show pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

Awesome, hey does the Kontiki date and 4 hand have the adjustable clasp like the diver 44? 
I really love the 44, now I want the black dial too.
I also have this guy:


----------



## TheSeikoGuy (Jul 13, 2020)

Dickie said:


> Awesome, hey does the Kontiki date and 4 hand have the adjustable clasp like the diver 44?
> I really love the 44, now I want the black dial too.
> I also have this guy:
> View attachment 15666069


The older kontikis have a regular clasp similar to the diver one but not microadjustment. The diver clasp cannot fit on them either because it is 18mm taper, where the older kontiki date bracelets are a 20mm taper. The lugs are also slightly different I think so the diver bracelet won't fit on them but I have not tried it yet myself. Personally I hate the newer kontiki date and newer 4 hand models because the dials just look too flat/boring, these older ones look so unique and detailed. But the diver 44mm is a great watch, probably my 3rd favorite I have owned ever. I have a white kontiki date with gold indices on the way


----------



## Dickie (Mar 20, 2009)

Agree, the new models just don’t have the look. I wish a company would buy Eterna and bring it back to past glory. Great watches and very well designed.


----------



## mkws (May 11, 2014)

Speaking of Eterna's past glory - ref.166 with the bumper automatic cal.833 from 1948:


----------



## Tickclic (Mar 11, 2019)

Eterna automatic, any idea what year this is? Instead of "Swiss" or "Swiss made" , it reads "Fab Suisse"


----------



## joepac (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm late to the club! Been MIA from WUS for a while. 










Anyone know if eterna sells a half link for these? It's a skosh tight and adding a link makes it too loose for me... ??‍♂ Also any source for the rubber strap or an aftermarket one?


----------

